# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  parler de tout et de rien mais surtout de rien-du-tout

## Invit

Bonsoir,
Bah non c'est pour dire que mon projet Qt lecteur/galiseur avance  petits pas. A chaque fois je dcouvre de nouveaux trucs.
Je trouve que Qt est assez magique. Enfin c'est mon avis.

Du coq  l'ne : un jour j'ai tlphon  un gars pour une annonce et il m'a demand : quel langage de programmation connaissez-vous ?
J'ai rpondu : le c++.
Et l il m'a dit comme a : hola on ne fait pas dans le c++... Nous on programme avec Java. Du style : le c++ c'est la prhistoire mais d'un air que chui compltement dpass vous voyez.
Genre Brice de Nice ch't'ai casssss.
J'ai rien dit mais je riais intrieurement.
Le truc du genre tu rentres dans un htel 5 toiles habill classe mais t'es jet car t'as pas la carte V.I.P.

Non mais je vous jure... Allez bonne soire.

Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,
Je ne comprend pas trs bien l'intrt de noter une discussion comme celle-ci.

D'autant plus que mon histoire n'a pas d'intrt majeur, mis  part les personnes qui ont plus ou moins vcu la situation.
Aprs je ne critique pas la note mme : a je m'en fiche compltement.
Je ne reproche pas non-plus ceux qui ont mis un systme de notation dans la taverne : il a son intrt je ne'en doute pas.

Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est de noter un sujet qui est fait comme le dit le titre pour ne pas avoir des discussions de premire importance.

Aprs a n'est pas grave vous pouvez laisser la note. Je me demande d'ailleurs si a n'est pas la personne que j'ai eu au tlphone qui est membre ici mdr. Dans ce cas encore heureux qu'elle m'ai mis 2 toiles et pas une  :8-): 

Bonne journe  vous. Cordialement.

PS :  la modration : pouvez-vous me laisser les points  69 ? J'aime bien je trouve ce chiffre marrant et trs vocateur mdr. Merci  vous.

----------


## Caro-Line

Pour info les votes dans la Taverne ne sont pas comptabiliss.
Techniquement on tait obligs de les mettre partout donc ils sont l et ne servent vraiment qu' dire d'accord pas d'accord mais sans aucune influence sur vos points.

Quant  vos points il s'agit d'un calcul automatique donc nous ne pouvons pas bloquer votre compteur.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,
Il n'y a vraiment aucun souci je ne faisait aucune critique en aucun cas. C'est vrai que je baratine beaucoup des fois et que c'est pas toujours trs clair.
Pour le 69 je ne vais pas insister j'ai pas envie d'avoir un procs pour harclement sexuel il parat que c'est  la mode en ce moment mdr.

Merci pour la rponse bonne journe.

Cordialement,
Gizmo.

PS : et pour les points je ne pensais pas  a quand j'ai cris j'ai juste dit a comme a.

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Bon, allez, revenons au sujet, parlons de tout et de rien:
. alors, comment vont-ils ?
...
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> Je ne comprend pas trs bien l'intrt de noter une discussion comme celle-ci.


 ::roll::  ==> http://www.skyrock.com/blog/  :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

> Pour info les votes dans la Taverne ne sont pas comptabiliss.
> Techniquement on tait obligs de les mettre partout donc ils sont l et ne servent vraiment qu' dire d'accord pas d'accord mais sans aucune influence sur vos points.


 ::yaisse2:: 
Ouais !! Super !!
Pinaise, ce soir au lieu de bosser, je me fais une heure de moinssage de folie !
Je vais faire pter la souris rien qu'a cliquer sur le pitit bouton rouge  ::mouarf:: 
Je me fais un petit cocktail ""whiky-caf-vin blanc-guronsan", et j'essaie de taper un records de moinssage en une heure ...

(je blague, je blague, pas taper, pas taper)

----------


## Invit

Bah pas grave je ne t'en veux pas de voter : d'ailleurs cette discussion est faite pour parler pour ne rien dire mme quand on n'a rien  dire alors aucun souci je suis peace and love.
Et pour rpondre  sunchaser pour comment vont-ils ? Eh bien mes poils se portent  merveille je te rassure.
Je n'ose pas te retourner la question mdr...
Bonne soire  tous merci.
Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## f-leb

part a, c'est bien ici qu'on peut se faire moinsser en parlant pour ne rien dire ?

----------


## Sunchaser

> Et pour rpondre  sunchaser pour comment vont-ils ? Eh bien mes poils se portent  merveille je te rassure.


Ah non non, je ne parlais pas de a, hou la la  ::oops:: 

Non, je parlais de tout,rien et rien-du-tout. Tu voulais parler d'eux, non ?  ::aie:: 
...
...
...
Bon, je sais, je suis dur a suivre. Je le reconnais.
Mais avec un peu d'habitude, je suis sur que l'on s'y fait.
Ne fuis pas le forum pour autant, Gizmo, je n'apparait pas dans toutes les discussions, faut pas pousser tout de mme.
Et des fois, mme, je dis des trucs censs.
Si, si.
Pas souvent, mais ca arrive.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,
 ::lol::  non ne t'en fais pas je ne m'enfuis pas : je sais que tu as post prcdemment dans le topic oenologie pour donner le rsultat de tes tests persos.
Donc aprs c'est normal.
Je rigole ya pas de malaise.
Et pour rpondre  ta question car je me dois de le faire : rien-du-tout sont sur un bteau : tout tombe  l'eau qu'est-ce qui reste ?
Non mais moi aussi il faut que j'arrte l'oenologie c'est grave l. Ne fais pas gaffe je n'ai rien crit.

Bonne journe  vous. Cordialement, Gizmo.

PS : et pi pour ma blague des poils a n'avait rien d'une avance bizarode hein... Que les choses soient claires je ne veux surtout pas que tu interprtes la chose d'une certaine manire. Hier j'tais un peu fatigu et j'ai cris "les poils" comme j'aurais pu crire "mes parents". Ca peu faire bizarre quand on connait pas je te l'accorde.
Oh la honte mdr.
En conclusion je ne suis pas intress mdr mais a je pense que tu l'avais compris.
L'oenologie demain j'arrte.

Bonne journe  toi et tu peux dormir tranquille.

----------


## Barsy

Kamoulox !!

----------


## Lyche

Quel est le muscle?

----------


## Invit

@f-leb : personne ne moinsse personne ici. Dsol de vous dcevoir  :;):   ::): 
Dans ce topic on peut parler de tout et de rien : parler jardinage, mme oenologie tiens  :;): 
N'importe.
Vous pouvez aussi parler de trucs quotidiens qui vous agacent/vous nervent (du genre se connecter sur developpez.com et voir un topic qui parle de rien-du-tout  ::lol:: )
Voil grosso modo.

Bonne journe  tous. Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Ju1.0

> Quel est le muscle?


Celui de la tarte au citron !
Tu recule de 5 lunettes et je gagne la brebis senteur verveine.

----------


## Le_novice_de_l'info

@ Barsy : ah tu me fais repenser  ce bon vieux jeu

- "Mimi mathy se torche le derrire en courant dans l'herbe et Pascal Sevran se prend pour un village people"
- A dsl Jean Luc DELARUE le kam est en opposition

PS : ce n'est pas une rfrence au jeu mais le principe y est, et l'exemple aurait pu y figurer




> Kamoulox !!


je me poil toujours autant en les regardant

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,
Ah le kakamou(lox) de Kad et Olivier...  ::): 
Dommage qu'ils ne fassent plus rien ensembles.

----------


## Sunchaser

Dtes moi, dtes moi....
Si on parle de Tout, il contient forcement aussi Rien (je veux dire le concept "rien"). Rien est donc un des membres de Tout. Je ne pense pas que Rien soit driv de Tout, car si Tout n'avait pas t instanci, nous ne pourrions pas parler de Rien: pour que l'on puisse parler de Rien, il faut qu'il y ait un Tout, qui celui ci soit instanci et qu'il contienne des membres qui soient capables de "s'auto-analyser" afin de comprendre qu'ils font partie d'un instance du grand Tout, et que celui ci implique forcement le Rien.
Rien est donc un membre de Tout, qui n'existe que si Tout existe et a t instanci.

Bouh, j'ai mal a la tte moi, je vais me coucher...

----------


## f-leb

> part a, c'est bien ici qu'on peut se faire moinsser en parlant pour ne rien dire ?


5 votes ngatifs, cest donc bien ici ! Merci de votre accueil ::mrgreen:: 

Alors pour rpondre  Sunchaser,  non il est faux de croire que "rien" est inclus dans "tout" et pour sen convaincre il suffit de se rfrer   lexpression bien connue "Tout ou Rien" comme aimait le rappeler mon grand-pre celui ct paternel qui a fait  peu prs toutes les guerres et qui mchait pas ses mots contre tous ces planqus qui prtendaient tre rsistants alors que mon grand-pre lui ctait justement "tout ou rien" quand il faisait pter les convois allemand il faisait pas les choses  moiti parce  que " moiti" est justement au milieu entre "tout" et "rien" mme si on peut considrer que faire pter des convois cest rien par exemple relativement au dbarquement des allis en Normandie tu vois mais le dbarquement des allis nest pas non plus tout et naurait pas pu avoir lieu sans tous ces petits actes de rien du tout qua ralis mon grand-pre mais nallez surtout pas lui dire que  ce quil a fait nest rien bien quil prtendit le contraire lors de sa dcoration tout a pour dire que quand on dit "tout ou rien" il faut lire le "ou" comme tant un ou exclusif et quon ne peut pas dire quon a parl de rien quand on a tout dit car par exemple dans cette discussion je suis loin davoir tout dit puisque je vais marrter l mais par contre la question est de savoir si on peut  considrer que je nai rien dit jusqu prsent le plus tonnant tant sans doute que je pourrais ne rien dire encore longtemps jusqu ce que je vous ai tout dit sans ne rien dire mme si je n'aime pas a.

A part a, qui cest qui a vot +1 dans mon message prcdent ? Javais encore rien dit !

----------


## Sunchaser

Ca fait 3 fois, f-leb, que j'essaie de lire cette trs grande tirade sur le dbarquement sans faillir, et ca marche pas. A la moiti, je suis dj  en apne, aux trois quart, au bord de l'vanouissement.

Sinon, je suis au regret de te dire que l'histoire du dbarquement n'est pas tout a fait celle que l'on croit. En effet, la vraie raison du dbarquement n'est pas l'occupation Teutone d'une partie de l'Europe, que nenni.
La raison est bien plus simple, bien qu'assez tonnante: ils voulaient enfin finir le travail commenc par un navigateur il y a bien longtemps, dcouvrir l'Inde, et les vrais Indiens, car ils s'taient laisss dire qu'ils s'taient bien fait avoir avec leurs faux indiens - dit "indiens d'amrique"- qui n'taient rien d'autres que Sioux, Apache, et autres peuples a plumes et tomahawk.
Mais ils voulaient enfin leurs indiens, les vrais, ceux d'Inde.
Ils sont donc partis en grand nombre sur les mers et forts arms, car, on ne sait jamais.
Mais, boulette, ils ont pris a l'Est au lieu de prendre a l'Ouest, sont tombs sur l'Europe occupe, se sont tts quelques instants (on y va, ou on laisse pisser ?) et puis finalement se sont dit "on leur pte la gueule, ya peut tre des Indiens d'Inde au bout".
tant fort motivs, ils sont remonts jusqu'au rustres Russes, en crasant tout sur leur passage; la,  terrible dception, les Slaves - morts de rire - leur apprirent que cela faisait longtemps que l'Inde avait t dcouverte et colonise.
Dgouts, ils sont rentrs chez eux, mais ont continu a garder en secret leur petit rve d'indiens d'Inde et autres dcouvertes. Ce qui a donn des projets bizarres, dont normalement personne n'avait besoin comme marcher sur la lune (cherchaient ils leur indiens d'Inde sur la Lune ?), ou envoyer tout un tas de boites de fer automatises sur Mars, etc...
Voili la vraie histoire.

----------


## minnesota

> 5 votes ngatifs, cest donc bien ici ! Merci de votre accueil


Allez, je te file 2 (+1), c'est cadeau  ::mrgreen::

----------


## f-leb

> Allez, je te file 2 (+1), c'est cadeau


poil au dos !!

Malgr tout tu ne mempcheras pas de rien dire sur tout  propos de mon grand-pre qui a cass sa pipe il y a dj un pacson dannes  et  je dis a au sens littral parce que pour de vrai il prenait trs grand soin de ses pipes jusqu lobsession mme sil  a failli dclencher plusieurs incendies en sendormant avec mais bon rien de consquent  part quelques poils de barbe grills hi hi ce qui nest donc pas sans lien avec les poils de gizmo27 qui eux se portent  merveille nest-ce pas et je me demande finalement si mon grand-pre naurait pas eu quelque chose  dire dans la prsente discussion bien quil nait pas un poil de connaissance en informatique et que la dernire fois quil ait touch un clavier  ma connaissance cest celui de sa vieille machine  crire quil avait ressorti pour rdiger une missive nuclaire au service des anciens combattant qui lui avait gratt quelques francs sur sa pension alors quon peut faire a maintenant par Internet mais quand jai sorti le portable ltait prt  sortir le fusil effray par le mulot optique que jai fait tomber sur le tapis quil a ramen dInde qui rappelons-le a t dcouverte par ces #@ de teutons qui mlangent Est et Ouest et qui se sont fait berner par ces faux indiens avec leurs ruses de sioux et leurs substances hallucinognes quils faisaient fumer aux blancs avec un truc qui sappelait calumet de la paix mon cul oui menfin cest Sunchaser qui ma dit tout a un jour mme si jai pas tout compris car il en fumait pas mal lui aussi des calumets mais il nempche que sil devait intervenir dans cette discussion je parle de mon grand-pre faut suivre cest pas  coup de moinssage quil aurait bott tous vos ptits culs de plusseur de caniveau et dempcheurs de moinsser en rond car lui ne mchait pas ses mots si vous avez lu mon post prcdent.

non mais...

----------


## minnesota

J'ai pas eu le courage de tout lire, je crois que je vais reprendre mes points  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> cest Sunchaser qui ma dit tout a un jour mme si jai pas tout compris car il en fumait pas mal lui aussi des calumets


Non.

Sunchaser ne fume pas.
Son corps produit lui mme les substances qui lui permettent d'avoir des visions et de l'inspiration.

Alors maintenant, 
Admirez le.
Aimez le.
Vnrez le.

----------


## Invit

Mais laissez donc mes poils tranquilles  ::lol:: 
C'est moi qui vais finir par avoir des doutes  :;): 
Un coup a parle de pipe qui met le feu, aprs a parle de poils. En plus plusieurs pipes... Le rve de tout homme... Ca va finir par tre supprim par la modration tout a.
Un peu de tenue svp mdr
Bon week-end  vous.

----------


## f-leb

> Mais laissez donc mes poils tranquilles


poils aux sourcils !!

----------


## Ju1.0

J'ai dcouverts lidentit de Sunchaser : C'est Chuck Norris ! Quand  son histoire du dbarquement qui cherchaient les indes, j'ai un doute quand  la vracit historique de la chose, vu que les Indes taient colonis par le pays do le troupeau de bateau surarms cherchant les-dites Indes en 1944 venait !




> Je doute, avec certitude





> poils aux sourcils !!


Les sourcils sont dj des poils ... Enfin, je crois

----------


## minnesota

Ben non, sinon on ne pourrait pas dire "s'piler les sourcils".  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

:8O: 


Un vent de perdition souffle sur ce forum.  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Un vent de perdition souffle sur ce forum.


Tant que nous n'avons pas atteint le niveau de l'pisode "millnium lover", on peut rester serein non ?  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: 


 ::whistle::  ::whistle::  ::whistle:: 




 ::dehors::

----------


## minnesota

Franchement, s'il y avait un trophe de la discussion la plus "pourrite", ce serait pour celle-l. 
Attendez, attendez, rigolez pas encore, j'ai pas fini. 
Et s'il y avait un trophe du meilleur participant de la discussion la plus "pourrite", 
ce serait pour Sunchaser  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Et s'il y avait un trophe du meilleur participant de la discussion la plus "pourrite", 
> ce serait pour Sunchaser


Merci merci, c'est trop d'honneurs.
 ::ave::

----------


## minnesota

Mais tout l'honneur est pour toi.  ::mouarf:: 

Je rigole Sunchaser, j't'aime bien  ::P:

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Merci merci, c'est trop d'ho*rr*eurs.


La correction s'imposait.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,
Pfiuuuuuu ! J'ai presque fini mon projet : plus qu'un ou 2 petits dtails  rgler et c'est bon.
This the end of the stage.

@sunchaser : salut, et puis j'espre que tu ne m'en veux pas trop pour la blague des poils et que tu as compris que c'tait dit sans insinuation aucune. Ne t'enfuis pas en courant et tu pourras me tourner le dos sans crainte aucune.

Bonne fin de journe  tous. Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Invit

::?: ... Ben quoi ?...
Bon d'accord je sors  ::(:  :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

> @sunchaser : salut, et puis j'espre que tu ne m'en veux pas trop pour la blague des poils et que tu as compris que c'tait dit sans insinuation aucune. Ne t'enfuis pas en courant et tu pourras me tourner le dos sans crainte aucune.


Salut,

Ah mais, ne t'inquites pas, il n'y a rien qui me trouble. Si tu m'avais "embt", tu l'aurais dj su depuis longtemps, t'inquites pas.

Bonne fin de projet...et/ou bonnes vacances ?

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,
Merci bonne vacances  toi aussi si tu es en vacances.
Mon projet est presque fini en fait j'ai une galre sur la gestion des vnements souris.
Mais  part a a va. Et toi tu dveloppes en ce moment ?

Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Mistraldor

Vivement la fin de mon stage. J'aurais pu aller en Bretagne en aot si je l'avais commenc plus tt. Heureusement qu'on peut compter sur ce forum pour dcompresser au boulot.

Puis pour l'ambiance bretonne, de la musique celtique, un fond d'cran pluvieux et on s'y croirait XD

----------


## Robin56

> Puis pour l'ambiance bretonne, de la musique celtique, un fond d'cran pluvieux et on s'y croirait XD


 ::furieux::

----------


## MigouW

> 


tu as raison, il a pas cit le Chouchen  !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Et toi tu dveloppes en ce moment ?


Heu...disons entre 5 et 7 jours par semaine, avec une forte tendance a 6, 10h par jour mini et 2 semaines de vacances par an ... c'est cool  ::aie:: 
Mais il y a pleins de raisons a cela, et je suis volontaire.

----------


## Lyche

> Heu...disons entre 5 et 7 jours par semaine, avec une forte tendance a 6, 10h par jour mini et 2 semaines de vacances par an ... c'est cool 
> Mais il y a pleins de raisons a cela, et je suis volontaire.


Fait gaffe, y'a des gens qui vont dire que tu est un esclave  la solde des puissants de ce monde  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Fait gaffe, y'a des gens qui vont dire que tu est un esclave  la solde des puissants de ce monde


Je me pose des questions tout de mme, car je trouve ma situation ubuesque:
. j'avais besoin d'argent, donc je devais travailler plus, ceci m'a t accord (par un grand bonheur), mais plus je travaille plus je dois payer, et plus je dois payer plus je dois travailler pour payer...etc ... Il y a vraiment quelque chose qui ne tourne pas rond dans cette socit.
Je suis fatigu.
Pas tant fatigu de beaucoup travailler, a a la limite, c'est pas crevant.
Fatigu de toujours devoir trouver une solution pour viter le pire. Fatigu de devoir gratter la terre avec mes ongles, ds fois je me demande si mon lointain anctre le Nandertalien n'tait pas plus heureux.
Fatigu de voir que partout autour de moi il y a des gens a qui on fait gentilement comprendre qu'il ne valent pas plus que 600, 800 euros par mois; fatigu de voir que ces mmes personnes se voient refuss les aides qu'ils auraient esprs -> a quoi sert tout le pognon qui sort de mes poches alors ?
Moi, je suis ds fois naf, je voulais bien croire que ce systme fonctionnait correctement et que c'tait bon ainsi, etc ...
Fatigu de devoir me rassurer et me persuader que non, je n'aurais pas forcement une retraite de misre, que j'arriverais a payer mes soins et mes couches, et que je n'aurais pas forcement besoin d'aller - dans le meilleur des cas - a l'picerie sociale et au pire ramasser les fruits et lgumes restants a la fin des marchs.
Marre de voir des mres isoles bouffer un jour sur deux parce que pas assez de sous pour le bb, marre d'entendre ma femme dire qu'elle est passe chez telle ou telle personne ge qui crve de froid l'hiver parce quelle a pas de tunes pour se payer son charbon (parce que ya encore des gens chauffs au charbon, avec terre battue au sol, et tout, et tout)
Etc ...

..

... Houlala ! Qu'est ce qu'il m'arrive moi ?!  ::roll:: 
Faut vite que j'aille boire un coup et trouver une connerie a sortir dans autre sujet, moi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Elepole

> ... Houlala ! Qu'est ce qu'il m'arrive moi ?!


Bah tu viens de sortir tout ce que les politiciens essaie de te cacher et de te faire oublier, en gros, bienvenue dans le systme franais  ::ccool::

----------


## minnesota

> et tout, et tout)
> Etc ...


T'as oubli :
_
J'en ai marre d'avoir marre..._  ::P:

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,
Tu travailles des fois 10H par jour ? Eh ben tu dois bien tre fatigu en rentrant du boulot. Par contre tu sais que si tu fais des heures supp c'est illgal : la loi dit "10H par jour grand max" : aprs faut compter le "manger" et le "dodo" qui sont pour moi hyper vitaux.
De toute faon le systme dans lequel on vit est fait ainsi : plein d'injustices et d'absurdits au quotidien.
Il faudrait une rvolution pour que a pte. Mais qui dit rvolution dit "gens rvolts en masse"
Ca n'est pas avec 2 ou 3 manifs de 1000 personnes que a changera les choses.

Encore ce que tu as cit n'est que le 10me des absurdits qu'on peut vivre au quotidien.

Je sens que j'ai un nouveau flow qui me vient tout d'un coup : une rime style Grand Corps Malade  :;): 
Allez bonne soire tout le monde.

Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## minnesota

J'ai une rplique toute faite pour a :




> *On en a dj un, on va pas s'en faire un deuxime !*


Je tiens a de mon ancien mentor, bon et loyal camarade, lorsqu'il y a quelques annes, je venais de fraichement dbarquer dans le monde du travail.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,
Juste pour revenir au "dbat" sur les bretons, sachez que c'est eux qui ont les meilleures crpes au monde  ::): 
Et surtout, et l c'est plus qu'un trsor, je dirait la 8me merveille du monde : c'est les crpes caramel-beurre sal.
Leur caramel-beurre sal est ingalable.
Alors rien que pour a c'est "respect".

Bonne journe et bonne fin de week-end.

Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Bonjour,
> Juste pour revenir au "dbat" sur les bretons, sachez que c'est eux qui ont les meilleures crpes au monde 
> Et surtout, et l c'est plus qu'un trsor, je dirait la 8me merveille du monde : c'est les crpes caramel-beurre sal.
> Leur caramel-beurre sal est ingalable.


Mouais, t'as raison, ils ont quelques bons produits. Mais tu peut venir chez moi, dans le Cotentin ( sud Cotentin s'il vous plait, ca fait une diffrence au niveau climatique  ::mrgreen::  ), je te filerais un endroit ou ils font des crpes caramel-beurre sal bien meilleures qu'en Bretagne !  ::mouarf:: 
Je sens que je vais me faire des amis ...
Mais,bon, pas la peine de se fcher pour a,  c'est vrai qu'ils ont de trs trs beaux coins.
Et pis, si yen a qui sont fchs, je leur dirais ce que disait ma vnre grand-mre: "Chez nous au moins, en Normandie, notre beurre, on a pas besoin de mettre plein de sel dedans pour qu'il soit bon !"  ::mouarf:: 




> Tu travailles des fois 10H par jour ?


Heu non, rectification mon jeune ami, tu as mal lu  ::roll:: 
10 h,c'est une base, pas une exception.
a fait presque 20 ans que c'est comme ca pour moi, je vois pas pourquoi je changerais.




> J'en ai marre d'avoir marre...


100 % raison, je m'nerve tout seul rien que de m'entendre grogner tout seul dans mon coin. a doit tre l'ge. Je ne serais peut tre pas comme les bons vins qui s'amliorent avec l'ge, moi je tourne dj au vinaigre.
Avant qu'en j'tais jeune, j'avais la pche, j'tais acide comme un jus d'Alien, personne n'osait m'approcher (et ceux qui restaient, au moins, je savais que je pouvais compter sur eux); la, je ne suis gure plus menaant qu'une mduse choue sur la plage.
Je vais me dissoudre, et disparatre ...
(ouf diront certains)

----------


## Robin56

> 100 % raison, je m'nerve tout seul rien que de m'entendre grogner tout seul dans mon coin. a doit tre l'ge. Je ne serais peut tre pas comme les bons vins qui s'amliorent avec l'ge, moi je tourne dj au vinaigre.


De toute faon les vins ne s'amliorent pas  l'infini avec l'ge. Tout vin ayant pass son seuil de maturit deviendra trop vieux et donc moins bon.

----------


## Lyche

Tout a, a vaux pas pas l'Ardche !

----------


## Ivelios

Et pour ceux qui ne savaient pas : 
"En Bretagne il ne pleut que sur les CONS"
Bref, grand soleil  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Barsy

Des Bretons, des Normands... Manquerait plus qu'un Venden tiens !!

----------


## tumoo

> Des Bretons, des Normands... Manquerait plus qu'un Venden tiens !!


Prsent o/

----------


## Invit

> Je vais me dissoudre, et disparatre ...
> (ouf dirons certains)


Ah non pas de a ici !...
Tu sais que dans ce topic j'ai bani les mots "dissoudre" et "disparatre" du vocabulaire  employer : ces mots sont strictement interdits ici.
Comme dirait le chef de Rico dans Starship Troopers : "Ici j'ai qu'une seule rgle : tout le monde se bat personne ne s'barre !"

Tu nous plombes le moral l...  :;):   ::): 

Et pour ce qui est de l'Ardche je connais un endroit similaire du ct des Pyrnes Orientales ( une 50aine de km de Perpignan) : des gorges profondes  foison : enfin bref : queue du bonheur...  conseiller aux Messieurs. Mais comme je le dis avec un accent portugais : l o ya des gorges profondes ya toujours des tout petits pniches...

 ::(:  Dsol Mesdames et Mesdemoiselles pour mon humour pourri... Bon allez je sors...

Bonne journe  vous. Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Barsy

> Prsent o/


Ah ? Ils ont internet en Vende ?

 ::dehors:: 


PS : non, je remarque qu'en fait, tu te connectes depuis la Charente Maritime. a fait pas mal de route pour trouver un cyber-bistrot (c'est comme a que a s'appelle l bas), surtout en tracteur...

Je ressors :

 ::dehors::

----------


## tumoo

> Ah ? Ils ont internet en Vende ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS : non, je remarque qu'en fait, tu te connectes depuis la Charente Maritime. a fait pas mal de route pour trouver un cyber-bistrot (c'est comme a que a s'appelle l bas), surtout en tracteur...
> 
> Je ressors :


oui reste dehors  ::massacre::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Voici quelques questions sur l'homme en gnral :

=> Quelle est la diffrence entre un homme et une prison ?
     Dans une prison y'a des cellules grises

=> Comment appelle-t-on un homme qui a perdu son intelligence ?
     Un veuf !

=> Qu'est-ce que les OVNIS et les hommes intelligents ont en commun ?
     Tout le monde en parle mais personne ne les as jamais vu.

=> Un homme c'est comme la lettre Q 
     Un gros zro avec une petite queue

=> Un homme c'est comme une vido :
     Avance Recule Avance Recule Stop Eject

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

De retour avec le sujet qui fche : la programmation de jeux vidos 3D (j'ai post ici volontairement).
Je ne sais pas s'il y en a parmis vous qui eusse un jour commenc  se renseigner pour programmer un jeu vido en 3D ?

Me voil devant un dilemne digne de Corneille (le dramaturge pas le chanteur) : choisir entre :

=> utiliser Blender+SFML+OpenGL+code::blocks+mingw
=> utiliser un moteur 3D de style Ogre

Pour la premire solution il y a des obj loader (pour convertir des fichiers obj en code c++ OpenGL), mais  compiler : a n'a pas l'air trs pratique : il faut aller chercher des librairies  droite et  gauche.

A aucun endroit je n'ai trouv d'exe directement (j'ai peut-tre mal cherch).

Et pour la 2me, me "coltiner" la doc de Ogre ne me branche pas trop.

Que dois-je faire ? Je ne peux pouser l'homme qui a tu celui que j'aime...

----------


## f-k-z

embaucher quelqu'un qui le fera pour toi mme ou mieux encore aller en acheter un dj fait :p:p

----------


## Invit

nah je pense que je vais moi-mme crer mon propre programme Qt qui convertir le format obj en code OpenGL, d'une part, et les fichiers mtl en OpenGL d'autre part. Et le fichier sera sous-forme d'exe.

Voil merci  bientt.

----------


## Invit

Vive les chocolats belges !

Ils sont soit enrobs de chocolat au lait soit de chocolat noir et quand vous les croquez, vous pouvez sentir le got du pralin  l'intrieur.
J'en ai mme got avec chocolat blanc et parfum fraise  l'intrieur : il font partie des botes de chocolat que l'on trouve envelopps dans du papier cadeau dans les magasins.
Mais rien ne vaut les _Dlices d'Anvers_ achets dans des magasin spcialiss ! Franchement j'ai rarement trouv meilleur que ces chocolats...
Mme les Lindt n'arrive pas  leur cheville !

----------


## kdmbella

et d'ou vient le cacao pour fabriquer ces chocolats  ::pastaper::  oups !

----------


## Robin56

> et d'ou vient le cacao pour fabriquer ces chocolats  oups !


C'est belge donc des frites et de la bire surement.

----------


## Sunchaser

> C'est belge donc des frites et de la bire surement.


Meuh non, pas du tout !
Ils mixent de la carbonnade flamande, a fond, tamisent et travaillent le tout afin d'avoir une pte bien lisse, ajoutent du sucre, et hop ! voila ! tu as de la pte de cacao belge !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

> Mme les Lindt n'arrive pas  leur cheville !


Ben les lindt c'est pas une rfrence, a relve plutt du secteur de la consommation de masse, mais a reste correct. Sinon, y'a bien Leonidas et Jeff de Bruges. Mais le chocolat  perdu de sa saveur d'en temps, je trouve. J'ai beau sentir des morceaux de chocolat, mais je n'en retrouve plus les subtilits qui lui donnaient tant de charme. Et puis un grand classique qui a pratiquement disparu, c'est le chocolat au caf  ::(: 

Sinon, y'a un jeu trs intressant avec le chocolat, et quand on est  plusieurs, on peut faire des paris, c'est grosse "marrade" et dlire garanti.

----------


## Invit

Aprs cet interlude de chocolat il serait bien de se replonger dans cet histoire de radar organique car contrairement  ce que vous nous avez laiss croire, Minnesota, je suis sr qu'il y a une rponse  :;):

----------


## minnesota

Ben tu sais quoi gizmo27, on va faire les choses autrement et viser plus grand. Je vais lancer une nouvelle discussion pour imaginer tous ensemble, un protocole de communication entre automobilistes, ainsi que les types de messages que l'on peut vhiculer avec les signaux possibles et combinaisons  base de phares, de clignotants, etc  ::ccool:: 

Edit: c'est fait

-> Protocole de communication entre automobilistes

----------


## Invit

Une vido comptement djante de Rmi Gaillard :

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

Aujourd'hui j'ai vu en vrai (pas  la tl) la voiture de Starsky et Hutch comme a dans la rue : il me semble que c'est la rplique exacte !
Ca m'a fait trop bizarre de la voir.

Le capot est en ralit plus grand qu'il le parat  la TV.

J'ai trouv a trop excellent !

----------


## minnesota

Salut toi  ::P: 

Aujourd'hui je suis parti au magasin, et mon chapelet de 5 paquets de M&M's  prix presque 1 euro dans l'aile, il est pass de 1.70 euro  2.50 euros. Il leur manque des cacahoutes aux producteurs et distributeurs, non ???

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Je viens de me rendre compte d'un arnaque incroyable !
En effet, par un pur hasard (non, ce coup la, ce n'est pas un parfum), je me suis rendu compte que dans le monceau de charges que je paie (de quoi acheter une ville Grecque a chaque fois), je paie une "assurance vieillesse".
Alors la ! Mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour, et j'ai de suite appel le service concern afin de savoir comment obtenir un ddommagement pour mes cheveux blancs qui commence a apparatre, ainsi que quelques petites lgres rides qui pointent leur nez.
Et bien savez quoi ?!?
Je vous le donne en mille: ils ne peuvent rien faire, c'est comme a, je continuerais a vieillir et ne serait indemnis de rien du tout. Et on m'a fait gentilement comprendre qu'il ne fallait pas que je me plaigne, que c'tait pas si mal que cela de vieillir, et que d'autres n'avaient pas eu cette chance, etc ...

Franchement, dans quel monde vit-on ?  ::roll:: 
A quoi a sert que je paie tout a, toujours pas compris ...
 ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Salut toi


Non : moi c'est gizmo  ::P:  (les jeunes de nos jours... ^^)
Tu n'as pas la touche  sur ton clavier ? Au moins ton clavier joue franc jeu.

@sunchaser : c'est pas logique du tout : normalement plus tu avances dans les annes et plus tu prends de l'assurance non ?

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon, ben puisqu'on est dans un sujet "parler de tout et de rien",allons-y....
Alors voici un mystre pour moi:
Je sors presque tous les jours a la mer, histoire de rafrachir mon cerveau (c'est un vieux modle, a chauffe beaucoup). Surtout l'automne, l'hiver, les jours de pluie, vent et/ou tempte, bref, quand il y a personne.
L'autre jour, la mer tait haute. Il y avait juste ce qu'il faut de vagues, de l'cume a foison, et la brume enveloppait tout ou presque; elle rendait les quelques cailloux que les gens du coin appellent "falaise" (a me fait mal, ils n'ont jamais vu ce que s'est un falaise, de vrais rochers) bien plus beaux.
Je marchais tranquillement, quand tout a coup, je suis sorti de mes penses, mon oeil avait t attir par un phnomne que je trouve trange.
Bon a a pris du temps, le temps que l'oeil capte la chose, la remonte a une partie du cerveau, quelle se concerte avec d'autres parties et qu'enfin elles dcident de m'alerter -> "h !, le gros ! stoppe quelques instants !".
Je m'arrtais donc.
J'avais march a mi hauteur de la plage, et sans m'en rendre compte, j'tais pass derrire tout un banc d'oiseaux, qui ne s'taient pas mus de ma prsence.
Ils taient tous plants la, sur leur 2 pattes ou assis, a regarder fixement la mer.
Ils avaient bien raison, elle tait trs belle ce jour la, la mer.
Et la, la est ma question: qu'est ce qu'ils font tous la ?
Tout ces oiseaux, tranquillement poss a regarder le spectacle.
Pleins d'oiseaux, de diffrentes espces.
Peut tre qu'ils trouvent a beau, eux aussi.
Et comme ils ont pas la tl, ils regardent la mer ?
Ils ont bien raison....
Bon, il faut que j'arrte, un petit oiseau vient de se poser sur une branche dehors, il est a hauteur de ma fentre et me regarde.
Je sais ce qu'il veux: il faut que je remonte poser des graines, ils ont les crocs.

----------


## minnesota

Sunchaser, choisis quel Ronsard tu es : celui-ci ou celui-l  ::P:

----------


## Sunchaser

> Sunchaser, choisis quel Ronsard tu es : celui-ci ou celui-l


 ::bravo:: 
Bravo, belle trouvaille, surtout pour le deuxime choix.
Vu mon pass sombre de dcoupeur / rtisseur de viande morte, je devrais dire le 2, mais j'ose esprer que je vaux mieux que cela.

----------


## minnesota

Et pas qu'un peu, trs cher.

----------


## Invit

@sunchaser :
Bonsoir,

Pardon pour le drangement, j'ai regard la 2me image : pardon pour la question mais tu es de la police ?
Voil a fait 1 ! Il me reste encore un crdit de 49 questions idiotes...

----------


## Invit

Pardon pour mes conneries pas grles.
En fait je m'entrane  devenir Prsident de la Rpublique c'est pour a.
Ca sera peut-tre pour 2012 qui sait ? En tout cas je suis bien parti l...

----------


## minnesota

Tu sais ce que dit un Gremlins quand il parle d'un gizmo ?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Des choses crs crs mssantes je sais ^^. Allez vas-y lches-toi je t'en prie.
Aprs tout tu es bien dans le bon topic qui parle de dire des choses qui n'ont ni queue ni tte (ya que moi ici qui dit des choses  peu prs censes depuis le dbut  ::P: ).

----------


## Invit

Ca y est ! Je sais ce que dit un gremlins  gizmo (par contre a vole pas haut du tout (c'est mme du niveau "bac  sable") mais je l'ai mis car je me suis dit que a correspondait  peu prs  ce que tu voulais dire... La vido n'est pas drle du tout mais j'ai rigol en pensant  ton post) :



(hum... 48 conneries restantes...  ce rythme-l je suis prsident dans 2 semaines  peine)

----------


## Sunchaser

> (hum... 48 conneries restantes...  ce rythme-l je suis prsident dans 2 semaines  peine)


Ah ben, si tu cherches un connerie, tu peux peut tre m'aider -> je fais un mmoire sur "l'utilit de porter un pantalon noir lorsque l'on a un chien blanc".
C'est passionnant, tu verras ...

----------


## Invit

Non merci la mode du style Jean-Paul Gautier c'est pas trop mon truc dsol.
Et ne m'en veux pas minnesota : 'faut pas trop faire gaffe  mes conneries hein... Ca reste juste des conneries rien que des conneries : je ne dnigre personne ici, mme quand je parler de poulet.

C'est juste pour dconner y'a vraiment aucun souci.

Je dis a parceque mes conneries peuvent parfois paratre un peu bizarodes (d'ailleurs  juste titre) mais il n'en n'est rien : c'est juste pour le fun rien d'autre mais je pense que vous l'aurez compris.

Bon aprs c'est sr que j'aurais p trouver autre chose que "Gizmo kaka" (quoique comparer un mogwa  un joueur de foot brsilien je pensais que c'tait pas mal...) mais je suis tomb dessus par hasard : je ne me rappelais plus ce que le gremlins disait vraiment quand il voulait lectrocuter le gizmo : je sais que c'tait un truc rigolo mais je ne me rappelle plus ce que c'tait...

Sur ce, _have a nice day_  bientt.
Cordialement, Gizmo kaka.

----------


## minnesota

Si, si, c'est bien a, c'est gizmo ca..ca..  ::mouarf:: 
Sinon pour le poulet, j'en mange aussi  ::mrgreen::  et mme que des fois, j'ai droit aux prunes, mais je les prfre dans l'assiette que sous forme de papier  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Si, si, c'est bien a, c'est gizmo ca..ca..


Ah ben bravo... Ds que j'ai le dos tourn voil ce qui se passe...  ::D:  :;): 
Voil le rsultat quand on poste avant d'avoir dinn.

Mais c'est bon je ne t'en veux pas ^^.

En tout cas j'tait pass  autre chose mais tu viens de me remettre la phrase en tte c'est malin a...

Allez bonne nuite.
Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## mordrhim

Attention Gizmo,

il ne te reste maintenant plus que 48 questions idiotes.

----------


## Invit

^^ c'est vrai  ::mrgreen:: 
Bah tant que je ne passe pas en-dessous de la barre des 25 j'ai le temps de voir venir non ?

----------


## f-k-z

Plus que 47... quoique celle l compte peut-tre pour deux :p

Mme temps tu as peut tre le temps de voir venir, mais a peut partir trs vite :/

++

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> Mme temps tu as peut tre le temps de voir venir, mais a peut partir trs vite :/



Si a part il le verra pas venir non ?

----------


## f-k-z

J'ai envie de te dire, qu'il le verra de toute faon si on lui rappelle  chaque fois et qu'il ouvre les yeux  ::aie:: 

++

Fiki, en mode cerveau=off

----------


## Invit

> Plus que 47...


Je ne savais pas que les devs du forum avaient mis au point une nouvelle horloge parlante...
C'est dingue le progres...

Vous avez la notice qui va avec ?

----------


## f-k-z

question double points ! plus que 45 :p

Le manuel est inexistant maleureusement puis c'est pas une horloge parlante mais un compteur parlant... pfffff t'y piges vraiment rien ::aie::  ::aie:: 

++

Fiki

----------


## Sunchaser

Gizmo, quel est ton programme politique ?

Bon, sinon, j'ai trouv des gens qui ont une ide gniale afin de faire de l'argent autour de la crise: http://www.justepourrire.biz/http:/w...x-de-la-crise/

Trop bien.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> question double points ! plus que 45 :p


 ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 
Et sinon tu fais quoi dans la vie ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Pas mal ce lien sunchaser.
Et non je n'ai malheureusement pas de programme... La politique c'est pas pour moi.

Ya vraiment un seul truc qui vaut l'coup : le salaire  vie.

----------


## Sunchaser

Pinaise ! Comment a fait longtemps que j'ai pas eu le temps de dire une connerie sur la Taverne, moi ....
a commence a me manquer, et je suis sur qu'a vous aussi (si, si, vous voulez pas avouer, je comprends).
Juste, que j'ai eu un petit surplus de travail, une semaine de taf de perdue (ou presque), etc ... la merde quoi.
Dites moi... vous connaissez Raid 5 ?
Je lis un peu partout et tout ceci m'avait pourtant l'air bien fiable, bien propre.
On (moi et les courageux qui ont l'audace de me supporter) doit tre les plus gros poissards de la terre alors...  ::ouin::

----------


## minnesota

J'avoue qu'avoir des gens dgants dans son entourage, a apporte un certain quilibre...

----------


## f-leb

Bon, je suis dsol mais voir a (pice-jointe) sur Dvp, a me fait rire  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

La vidange 'vaut mieux qu'elle se fasse avec changement d'huile et filtre.
D'ailleurs il faut mme remplacer le joint du bouchon de vidange au passage.
Et dans le cas des Diesel on change mme le filtre  essence toutes les 2 vidanges.

----------


## Sunchaser

Ben sinon, puisqu'on est ici pour parler de rien et de tout, z'avez vu hier a la tl (oui, ds fois, je jette un oeil a la tl, malgr moi quelquefois).
Y avait "Zita dans la peau d'une femme de mnage".
Impressionnant.
Mais, il faut savoir une chose: ce n'est pas du tout une mission originale.
Non, non, non.
a vient d'Amrique, a avait t lanc par un Francais.
a s'appelait "Dans la peau d'une femme de chambre", d'un certain D.S.K... ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## dragonfly

> a s'appelait "Dans *le pot* d'une femme de chambre", d'un certain D.S.K...


Correction  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Aujourd'hui, je me suis endormi.
Pas dans n'importe quelle conditions, non.
J'tais juste ... en tlconfrence.
Le casque sur la tte, crot dans mon sige, les yeux devant l'cran qui devait me montrer des choses a faire demain, bien au chaud, aprs avoir pass des heures sur d'autres bouts de code (il tait 18h tout de mme, hier j'ai dis "bonne nuit" a Toad mon crapaud d'amour a 1h30 du mat tout de mme).
Je dois vraiment tre crev, et le prsentateur a fini par hsiter a un moment ... tu vois cette MV ? ... ah non ! pas celle la, attends ... etc ... donc cette inline view... ah non pas celle la .... etc.
a m'a t fatal.
Black out complet.
Je ne sais pas combien de temps j'ai sombr, a priori, personne n'a rien vu rien entendu.
Pire ! J'ai ram a fond pour raccrocher les wagons, rpondu a une question par une autre question, et de ce fait j'ai eu des explications qui m'ont clair - je pense - sur la partie que j'ai rat suite a ma courte sieste improvise et involontaire  ::mouarf:: 

Bon allez, je prends le pari que je vais rien foirer demain !  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Que a soit des visio confrences ou des runions il y a toujours du barratin.
Le seul passage le plus intressant dure 1 minute pas plus : mais 'faut l'attraper au vol.

Estimes-toi heureux de ne pas regarder l'assemble nationale  la TV.

----------


## Sunchaser

Moi, vous savez ce que j'aimerais bien faire ?
Non ?
Ben... je suis timide en vrit et donc c'est dur pour moi de me lancer, bon allez, je le dis: j'aimerais bien, moi, un jour, publier un truc dans la rubrique "Communiqus".
Whhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaoooooouuuuuuu !..... La conscration quoi !
Ben oui, un truc important a annoncer.
Un truc avec pleins de mots compliqus, ou pire, des mots simples mais arrangs d'une telle manire que l'on ne comprendrait pas de quoi il en retourne rellement mais qui serait suffisamment srieux pour pater, impressionner.
Les gens en lisant a se diraient: " a claque, finalement il a l'air de savoir en faire des trucs lui, etc".
Mais moi, j'ai rien a annoncer.

Qu'est ce que je pourrais bien annoncer moi... hum... Sunchaser annonce la sortie imminentes des ces Anmones 3.0 !  ::koi:: 
a le fait pas.
En tout cas, a priori, pas ici.

Mme dans la Taverne, j'y arrive plus.
Je suis nettement moins productif qu'avant, plus de grosses conneries, plus de pourrissement de sujets, etc.... je suis a sec.
La fatigue peut tre ?
Pourtant quand je lis tout ce qui passe ici et la, sur notre Trs Saint site Dveloppez, il y en a tout un paquet de sujets ou je suis fort tent de prendre la plume ... heu, non, le clavier, et aller taquiner le forumeur.
Mais non.
Rien a faire.
Mme aprs un petit verre  ::roll:: 
Tout sec je suis, je vous dis.

----------


## minnesota

Toi il faut que tu lances un projet  ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

Oul, j'tais presque  m'inquiter sunchaser, heureusement que la loupiote verte est l pour me rassurer  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

Sinon (puisqu'on est la pour parler de tout et de rien), vous croyez qu'on aura un nouveau volet des "28 jours plus tard" / "28 semaines plus tard" ? .... (qui serait donc 28 mois plus tard ... whouaou, quelle dduction)
Vous avez vu le dernier pisode de la saison 6 de Dexter ?
Whhhhhhaaaaaaaouuuuuu.... terrible, je suis press de voir la prochaine saison.
Et fait, je regarde aussi - voire surtout - pour la petite qui joue le rle de "Debra", la soeur de Dexter, j'adore, j'aimerai tellement la croquer... ::mrgreen:: 
Sinon, j'attends avec impatience la saison 2 de Walking Dead; je crois avoir dcouvert grce a qqu'un de la Taverne d'ailleurs.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Vous avez dj dpann l'ordi de quelqu'un qui vous a un peu disons "agac" ?
Votre pc est en panne depuis longtemps et vous ne trouvez pas d'o a vient ?

J'ai pour vous la solution ici en images (attention mes sensibles s'abstenir) :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6gsbiRFJco"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6gsbiRFJco[/ame]

PS : bien sr j'ai montr cette vido juste pour le sport ne faites pas a chez vous ! On peut tranformer un PC en pices dtaches sans pour autant qu'elles soient HS.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

J'avais vu une autre vido moins trash o a se passait sur un parking : une bande de gars tenaient un gosse qui criait "non ! non !" mais en amricain...
Et un gars tenant un pc de bureau s'avanant et le lanant fort devant lui comme s'il faisait un concours de lanc d'ordi.

Je vous demande  tout hasard si vous l'avez dj vue (mme si je me doute que c'est pas trop votre dlire) je voulais la revoir juste par simple curiosit pour savoir pourquoi ils ont fait a.

Il me semble que c'tait un gamer qui se faisait virer d'une sorte de club mais l je ne suis pas vraiment sr.

Bonne journe  vous. Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Lyche

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'avais vu une autre vido moins trash o a se passait sur un parking : une bande de gars tenaient un gosse qui criait "non ! non !" mais en amricain...
> Et un gars tenant un pc de bureau s'avanant et le lanant fort devant lui comme s'il faisait un concours de lanc d'ordi.
> 
> Je vous demande  tout hasard si vous l'avez dj vue (mme si je me doute que c'est pas trop votre dlire) je voulais la revoir juste par simple curiosit pour savoir pourquoi ils ont fait a.
> 
> Il me semble que c'tait un gamer qui se faisait virer d'une sorte de club mais l je ne suis pas vraiment sr.
> 
> Bonne journe  vous. Cordialement, Gizmo.


J'en ai vue une comme a d'un gars qui se faisait sortir d'une lan.
Dans mes souvenirs le gars qui le sort accompagn de ses potes se lve en cours d'une game hurle "cheater" (il avait vraiment pas l'air content  ::aie:: ) ils ont prit le gars et son matos et l'on jet de la salle  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Moi j'aimerais voir la tte du gars qui a bousill le pc de l'autre lors d'une lan lorsqu'il s'aperoit que c'tait pas lui  ::P:

----------


## Sunchaser

- Rien a voir avec ce qui prcde -

Je me demande un truc: si je plante mes petites graines de Pentasa, est ce que quelque chose peut pousser ?
Un arbre a intestin peut tre ?  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Coucou !
C'est moi que revoila....
Bon, alors je viens ici - ou on peut "parler de tout et de rien" comme le dit le titre donc j'en profite - vous annoncer une grande nouvelle: le Mont Saint Michel, tout a ct de chez moi, cette belle rgion ou - comme en Bretagne -  la pluie pointe le bout de son nez ds que les touristes arrivent, le Mont Saint Michel donc, va redevenir une le.
Whouaou !
...
Bon, z'allez me dire, on s'en fou. Et je ne vous donnerais pas tout a fait tord. Disons qu'actuellement c'est pas le genre de nouvelles qui m'meu...meuh...(ca colle a la rgion, le "meuh").
Des travaux pharaonique pour loigner le flot de voitures, et ensuite torpiller le bout de terre qui permets d'accder au caillou et poser un pont. Rien que a.
Mais en fait, ils oublient le plus important, presque.
Ils oublient dans leur projet de virer du Mont toutes ces affreuses boutiques de babioles toutes plus laides et plus chres les unes que les autres, quand ce n'est pas tout simplement des jouets en plastique "made in china" (ou autres pays a trs bas cots), ils oublient de virer tous ces pseudos restaurateurs, qui bien qu'ayant un site magnifique, ne proposent que de sombres gargottes surpeuples (salles sombres ou moches, dco a chier, et une spciale ddicace aux chiottes sales videmment,comme bien trop souvent), une bouffe dgueulasse servie par des employs pas aimables, a des tarifs au moins aussi chers que ceux de Paris.
Superbe image de la rgion, et de la soit-disant "gastronomie" Francaise, et venez pas me les casser, j'ai boss dans la restauration (de trouffion a "big boss") alors je me permets d'affimer que beaucoup trop d'entre eux ne font pas leur boulot.
Faudrait en profiter aussi pour virer tous les autres trucs inutiles et chers, ces espces de "montreurs d'ours", qui font payer un oeil pour visiter de soit-disantes catacombes, ou il n'y a rien a voir. 
C'tait plus relev dans les chiottes pour homme de la gare de l'Est il y a 20 / 25 ans...  ::aie::  ... bon, la, j'avoue que j'exagre.
Faisons place nette ! Sus aux marchands de tapis !

Voila, voila... je sais pas pourquoi, mais a faisait longtemps que ca me dmangeait.
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

Il te faut un blog Sunchaser  ::mouarf::  avec plein de pubs partout  ::P:

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Je ne suis jamais all au Mont Saint-Michel.
Une rputation de 8me merveille du monde et tu te permets de la dmolir rien qu'en 1 seul post  :;): 
Aprs c'est sr : chaque chose  un ct cach.

Un truc qui me fait flipper moi c'est l'accs : la route est recouverte par la mer donc s'il y a urgence d'atteindre la cte faut y aller en bateau (ou en hlico pour ceux/celles qui n'ont pas peur) : en fait ici faut calculer avec les marres c'est le seul truc que je trouve dommage.

A part a je n'en sais pas plus que a.

Mais je sais un truc en tout cas : c'est que j'adore les gteaux du mme nom.

Bon week-end  vous.
Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Il te faut un blog Sunchaser  avec plein de pubs partout


Hum ...   ::koi::  ... ya du fric a se faire ?
Si oui, alors pourquoi pas ...

Aujourd'hui, 4 Mai, c'est l'anniv de Rocco Siffredi ! Mon hros ... 

 ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

je le confondais avec danny devito  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

Oul...  ::mrgreen:: 
Je sentais bien que a allait driver  un moment donn : a planait depuis trop longtemps  :;): 
Mais j'tais loin de m'imaginer que a commencerait avec notre ami Rocco...

Enfin qu'importe... Du moment que a ne fait pas complexer les autres membres c'est l'essentiel...

Bon week-end  vous.
Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,
Aujourd'hui est "grand" jour.
Je m'en passerais bien, car j'aurais prfr que tout aille dans une seule direction tranquillement... Bref, mon "boss" vient de m'appeler, je vais donc devoir reprendre ce sur quoi je travaille depuis ce matin, pour l'adapter et finalement revenir vers une direction que j'avais prise hier.
Direction qu'il m'avais demand hier d'abandonner...Et oui, il vient a nouveau de dire un jour le contraire de ce qu'il avait dit la veille.
Vous allez dire  "tu dois tre nerv", je rpondrais "oui et non", car tout doucement, je sens que l'on est en train de glisser vers la solution que je prnais il y a presque 2 semaines de cela, chose sur laquelle nous nous frits puisqu'il ne voulait rien entendre, a tel point que j'ai d stopper la discussion et partir car sinon je lui rentrais dedans sans pravis.
(et j'ai beau ne plus mentraner, nerv je me sens encore capable dassommer un rhinocros, valait mieux que je sorte)
Donc j'avais raison ...  ::koi::  ...  je me demande comment lui glisser doucement le message.

----------


## Robin56

> Donc j'avais raison ...  ...  je me demande comment lui glisser doucement le message.


En contournant le problme. De face, il va se braquer. Il faut donc plutt prconiser la faon suivante :
"Grce  votre avis et vos conseils aviss, nous avons converg vers la solution la plus optimale !"

L, il y a deux rponse possible de sa part :
Rponse 1 : "Oui c'est vrai que je suis dou" (= aucun moyen de lui faire passer le message, c'est foutu d'avance).
Rponse 2 : "Je n'aurais rien pu faire sans vous voyons Sunchaser !"

----------


## minnesota

Il le sait trs bien s'il est revenu  ta solution. Et entre nous a ne sert  rien, a ne fera lui rappeler que votre vive discussion, en tu contribueras  l'ancrer plus dans sa mmoire, et il te la ressortira au bilan annuel, et tu vas t'enflammer  nouveau, et t'auras pas ton augmentation, et il aura gagn, et tu seras le dindon  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Tiens c'est marrant, ces deux avis diffrents ...




> Rponse 2 : "Je n'aurais rien pu faire sans vous voyons Sunchaser !"


Je te rassure - si jamais, histoire qu'il n'y ait pas de doutes -  ce n'est pas vraiment ce genre de flatteries que j'attends dans ma vie.
Je ne postule a aucune place honorifique, je ne prtends en rien tre "le meilleur" de quoi que ce soit, je fais des erreurs, je ne me considre pas comme particulirement intelligent, encore moins instruit ou cultiv; donc quand quelqu'un que je souponne tre plutt d'un "intelligence suprieure" vient me soutenir que - par exemple - 10 *10 ne font pas 100, je me pose des questions sur ces motivations ... 




> Il le sait trs bien s'il est revenu  ta solution.


Normalement, cela devrait tre vrai; a moins qu'il ne soit vraiment dans une "mauvaise passe".




> Et entre nous a ne sert  rien,


Oui et non ... Certes je sais dj que c'est vain de tenter de lui faire admettre qu'il pouvait ne pas forcement avoir raison, car en effet aprs le petit pisode relev (la "vive discussion"), il m'a rappel en s'excusant pour - je cite - l'nervement qu'il avait provoqu. Je pensais alors que je pouvais tre rassur et que les choses allaient pouvoir reprendre leur cours normalement; mais il a fini avec quelque chose du genre "nanmoins, je pense que dans un certain contexte, j'avais raison...etc". La, je suis rest:  :8O: 
Je crois qu'il n'admet jamais qu'il peut se tromper.
Malgr tout cela, je pense qu'il ne faut jamais laisser le doute. Cela ne sert jamais a rien.
Je ne vais donc pas laisser passer cela, sans en rajouter bien entendu, et le tout sera par crit bien videment.
Moi, j'aime bien quand les choses sont claires, je veux savoir ou on va, pourquoi on y va et sur qui je peux compter.

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

Je me mle peut-tre de choses qui ne me regardent pas mais quand je veux que la personne fasse un truc je lui en parle comme a l'air de rien comme si a n'avait pas l'air important.

Et puis je finis par sous-entendre que la personne a le choix et puis je termine par "Tu sais c'est pas oblig de faire comme a c'tait juste une ide balance comme a".

Bon a ne marche pas tout le temps c'est sr.

Il y a aussi une autre solution qui consiste  dire une ide contraire  ton ide : de cette manire si la personne en face n'approuve pas elle fait le contraire : donc  l'arrive ton ide.

Mais il faut bien calculer son coup pour que la proposition que tu lui fait ne soit pas l'inverse du contraire de l'oppos de ton ide initiale non-identique au contraire de la suivante : celle que tu sortiras au final qui est diamtralement oppose au ct de l'hypothnuse.

Cette solution est merdique elle marche mais elle est dure  matriser.

En fait les 2 solutions sont merdiques  souhait n'coutes pas ce que je dis.

Bonne soire.

----------


## Aniki

@Sunchaser
Effectivement, si a te pose un problme, je pense qu'il faille que tu lui en fasses part. Et le fait de l'crire plutt que de le dire face  face me semble une trs bonne ide (mme s'il faudra, tt ou tard, en reparler face  face, amha).

Je pense toujours qu'il faille faire preuve de "diplomatie adaptative". Selon ton interlocuteur, il faut plus ou moins minorer certains aspect du dsaccord (d'autre personnes utileraient plutt le terme "s'craser"...). D'aprs ce que tu dis, il a l'air d'tre un peu born mais compltement aveugl.
Dans ce cas je dirais que tu peux subtilement lui dire que son revirement vous "rapproche" de la solution que tu prconnisais au dpart et que tu trouves dommage la "prise de tte" ( reformuler en utilisant de jolis termes fleuris  ::mrgreen:: ) qui a eu lieu lors de la prise de dcision. Mais que finalement, et c'est trs important amha, on peut tirer une chose positive de cette exprience : la prochaine fois, on peut esprer que ton avis ne sera pas "vivement repouss" (ou un terme dans le genre  ::P: ).

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Ou alors il y a, comme je l'ai plus ou moins fait comprendre dans mon post prcdent, une autre solution : l'autocritique : tu donnes ton ide et aprs tu dis "Ouais mais c'est merdique, y'a quelque chose que je ne sens pas l-dedans".

Souvent les gens ne vont pas critiquer quelqu'un qui se critique dj (quoique).

En plus cette ide a fait ses preuves puisque je n'ai pas encore eu de pouces ngatif donc a marche trs bien tu vois et je sais que a marchera car les gens n'oseront pas mettre pouce-bas.

Surtout fais pas gaffe  cette ide elle est merdique aussi  :;): .

Bonne journe. Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Robin56

Oups, j'ai pas pu m'en empcher...

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,




> Il y a aussi une autre solution qui consiste  dire une ide contraire  ton ide : de cette manire si la personne en face n'approuve pas elle fait le contraire : donc  l'arrive ton ide.


Tu vois Sunchaser, l'ide de dire le contraire fonctionne trs bien puisqu'il a suffit que je dise que personne ne me met des pouces-bas pour que en un seul coup j'en aie 2.

Ca marche ! Test et approuv sur developpez.com  :;):  ::): 
Merci d'y avoir particip.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> 
> Tu vois Sunchaser, l'ide de dire le contraire fonctionne trs bien puisqu'il a suffit que je dise que personne ne me met des pouces-bas pour que en un seul coup j'en aie 2.
> 
> Ca marche ! Test et approuv sur developpez.com 
> Merci d'y avoir particip.


 ::mouarf::  Bravo ... je me demande si je vais rsister ...

----------


## Invit

Vas-y lches-toi.
Fais un pouce-bas comme Csar j'ai envie de rendre visite aux lions  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon en ce qui concerne ma phrase sur les pouces-bas je ne dirais pas que c'tait un contraire mais plus une sorte d'appel  :;): 

Bonne continuation avec ton suprieur hirarchique.
Cordialement, Gizmo.

EDIT : 


> je me demande si je vais rsister ...


Mais tu l'as peut-tre dj fait au passage (mettre pouce-bas) hh... Dieu seul le sais hin-hin-hin  ::evilred::  :;):  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

C'est officiel ! La poste n'a plus d'enveloppes !

Aujourd'hui j'ai voulu envoyer un courrier.
Je suis donc all  La Poste pour demander une enveloppe A4 ou A4+.
La personne m'a rpondu "On ne fait que des enveloppes affranchies. Montrez votre courrier. Dsol on n'a plus d'enveloppes A4.
Par contre on peut vous proposer une espce de colis a cote 10".

Je suis reparti. 10 pour 250g de courrier ?! Ils sont foufous ces gens de La Poste...
Rsultat j'ai perdu 1 heure 30  courrir jusqu' l'autre bout de la ville pour trouver un petit paquet d'enveloppes car le buraliste n'en n'avait pas non-plus.

Sincrement je pensais ne pas en avoir pour plus d' 1/4 d'h.

Il y a quelques annes de a on allait  La Poste et ils te vendaient des enveloppes non-affranchies. On a beau dire a n'est plus ce que c'tait.
(Et je ne m'en prend pas  la personne du gichet qui elle n'y est pour rien dans tout a).

----------


## Lyche

> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est officiel ! La poste n'a plus d'enveloppes !
> 
> Aujourd'hui j'ai voulu envoyer un courrier.
> Je suis donc all  La Poste pour demander une enveloppe A4 ou A4+.
> La personne m'a rpondu "On ne fait que des enveloppes affranchies. Montrez votre courrier. Dsol on n'a plus d'enveloppes A4.
> Par contre on peut vous proposer une espce de colis a cote 10".
> 
> ...


Il y a quelques annes, le service de distribution de courrier et la vente d'enveloppes taient rentables.

Depuis, les emails, puis les messageries instantanes et maintenant les rseaux sociaux, font que ce n'est plus du tout le cas.

----------


## Invit

Ca serait encore une petite entreprise encore je comprendrais mais un dinosaure tel que La Poste/La Banque Postale fait fi de la rentabilit en ce qui concerne la vente d'enveloppes non-praffranchies.

Non vraiment a n'est plus ce que c'tait auparavant.

C'est comme le site web des pagesjaunes depuis un certain temps : maintenant pour avoir un tlphone je tape la moiti du temps sur Google pour avoir la rponse : je me demande pourquoi toutes ces transformations pour en arriver  ce point.

----------


## minnesota

Moi j'ai toujours eu des enveloppes praffranchies, je ne vois pas l'intrt de demander une enveloppe non affranchie alors que tu t'apprtes  la poster  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

@minnesota : c'est vrai ce que tu dis je suis d'accord avec toi. Ca revient au mme. Le fait qu'il aient des enveloppes non-praffranchies, mme s'ils ont du mal  les vendre, rduirait peut-tre le problme de "on en a plus payez 10 sinon allez voir ailleurs".

Mais dire qu'il n'en n'ont plus a ne le fait pas du tout d'autant plus que a n'est pas la 1re fois.

Proposer de payer 10 pour 250g de courrier je suis dsol mais non.
La vie, l'essence est suffisament chre comme a pour en plus nous demander de banquer comme des foufous  la moindre occasion.

----------


## Barsy

> Ca serait encore une petite entreprise encore je comprendrais mais un dinosaure tel que La Poste/La Banque Postale fait fi de la rentabilit en ce qui concerne la vente d'enveloppes non-praffranchies.


Ca serait avant le 1er janvier, certes. Mais aujourd'hui, la Poste a chang de statut et elle n'a plus le droit d'tre subventionne. Elle a donc l'obligation d'tre rentable. 

C'est le problme des entreprises que l'on privatise. Avant, on avait besoin d'argent pour fournir des services, aujourd'hui on a besoin de services pour rapporter de l'argent.

----------


## Sunchaser

Un truc que je ne comprends pas vraiment:
- Autant il me semble difficile de se passer de La Poste si tu as des courriers a affranchir afin d'tre post (et donc, finalit suprme, d'tre reus et lus par leur destinataires), autant se fournir en enveloppes ..... ::roll:: 
Gnralement, mis a part le cas des enveloppes dj affranchies - bien pratiques dans certains cas - vendues a la poste directement, je me fournie en enveloppes ailleurs, et de fait a des meilleurs tarifs j'en ai de toutes formes et tous types.

Alors a moins que tu vives dans un endroit trs isol ou ne subsiste plus qu'un petit rad qui ferait relais-poste / dpt de pain / tabac-journeaux / picerie, et dans ce cas je peux comprendre que tu te sentes coinc, sinon ...

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,




> Avant, on avait besoin d'argent pour fournir des services, aujourd'hui on a besoin de services pour rapporter de l'argent.


Le problme est bien l. La privatisation de La Poste a "priv" la poste de plusieurs services.
Aprs c'est sr que a cote moins cher ailleurs comme tu le dis Sunchaser.

Seulement voil : tu payes moins cher les enveloppes mais tu grilles/fais griller plus en essence car l'endroit o tu les enveloppes se trouvent n'est pas toujours  proximit de ta poste de quartier.

Et en plus il est rare que j'envoie du courrier en utilisant des enveloppes A4 alors j'en ai besoin d'1 ou 2 (3 grand maximum pour anticiper) mais pas de 10.

Ce qui est irritant aussi c'est que tu penses n'en avoir que pour 1/4 d'h grand max et qu' l'arriv tu en as pour 1H30.

Enfin bref peu importe l'essentiel est que j'aie russi  poster mon courrier.

Le reste n'est que fioriture ! A ma guise !

Bonne fin de week-end  toutes et  tous.
Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour tout le monde,

Bon alors ces galette Saint-Michel ?

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

Un jour j'tais dans une entreprise (je ne dirai pas si c'est du priv ou du public... peu importe).

Et croyez-moi si vous voulez mais je suis pass derrire un employ qui tait en train de jouer au Freecell sur l'ordi : j'tais l en tant que client : je ne pense pas qu'il m'ait vu : j'ai fait comme si de rien n'tait et continuais mon chemin.

Plus tard je me suis demand s'il avait mis le Freecell pour masquer une vido... hum...

Je sais a arrive comme un cheveux sur la soupe mais je voulais vous faire part de ce grand moment.

Bonne soire  vous. Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Sunchaser

Ya un sujet mignon dans les actus, la: Yahoo! dbauche une des ttes pensantes les plus talentueuses de Google

Je n'ai pas grand chose a dire du talent de la personne concerne, mais en regardant la photo, a priori j'aurais plutt envie de remplacer "pensantes" par "bandantes" ...  ::mouarf:: 

Mignon minois.

----------


## Invit

> Je n'ai pas grand chose a dire du talent de la personne concerne, mais en regardant la photo, a priori j'aurais plutt envie de remplacer "pensantes" par "bandantes" ... 
> Mignon minois.


Bonjour,

Sur la photo c'est que la tte... Qu'est-ce que a va faire si tu vois le reste...

Bon s'il vous plat il faut trouver un truc pour que Sunchaser aille mieux  ::): 
Ca fait un moment qu'il tourne autour de la mme chose  ::):  ::P: 

Faites quelque chose svp... mdr...

Non parce que l c'est plus possible  :;): 

Allez bonne journe  vous toutes et tous.
Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

J'espre que vous profitez de ce beau soleil.

Alors Sunchaser ? Et cette histoire avec le patron ?

Il ne faut pas faire attendre les internautes  :;):  developpez.com a besoin d'un buzz  :;): 

Bonne journe. Cordialement, Gizmo.
Et bon week-end.

----------


## VivienD

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'espre que vous profitez de ce beau soleil.
> 
> Alors Sunchaser ? Et cette histoire avec le patron ?
> 
> Il ne faut pas faire attendre les internautes  developpez.com a besoin d'un buzz 
> 
> Bonne journe. Cordialement, Gizmo.
> Et bon week-end.


Buzz l'clair  la rescousse!

 ::dehors::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

J'espre que vous avez pass de bonne vacances pour celles/ceux qui taient en vacances.

Sinon en ce qui me concerne hier j'tais au bord de la mer et j'ai tent d'aider un couple dont la camionnette s'tait ensable. J'ai essay de pousser avec le gars : rien  faire la voiture tait bien bloque elle n'a d'ailleurs pas boug.

Vu que c'tait Dimanche je leur ai conseill les MNS (sans trop y croire) : seuls qui taient "ouverts" un Dimanche.

Et la suite je ne la connais pas.

Aprs coup j'ai pens vu qu'ils taient dans la fort que j'aurais pu leur dire de mouiller le sable afin que a s'enfonce moins et d'y mettre des btons sous la roue et ventuellement de faire levier de l'autre ct avec un autre bton. Seulement pour faire levier il aurait fallu trouver un bton bien costaud qui ne pte pas sous la pression des 1 tonne de la voiture : pas facile vu que le bois du coin n'tait que du pin  ::?: .

La bagnole tait quand mme enfonce d'une roue entire quand mme...

Bonne journe  vous.
Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'espre que vous avez pass de bonne vacances pour celles/ceux qui taient en vacances.
> 
> Sinon en ce qui me concerne hier j'tais au bord de la mer et j'ai tent d'aider un couple dont la camionnette s'tait ensable. J'ai essay de pousser avec le gars : rien  faire la voiture tait bien bloque elle n'a d'ailleurs pas boug.
> 
> Vu que c'tait Dimanche je leur ai conseill les MNS (sans trop y croire) : seuls qui taient "ouverts" un Dimanche.
> 
> Et la suite je ne la connais pas.
> ...


Salut,

Mouais, mouais, mouais ... Ya un couple dans la fort, ils sont soi-disant ensabls et tu veux les aider, mouais, mouais, mouais ....
Allez, avoue ! Qu'est ce que tu faisais prt de cette camionnette ? Hum ?
On jetait un petit coup d'oeil aux bats du couple ? Heeiiiinnnn ? Allez, avoue !
T'as pris de photos ? a passe dans le prochain "Union" ? Sur le site de "Jacquie et Michel" ? Hummmmmm ?
Forcement, aprs tout ces efforts, vous deviez plus avoir la pche pour soulever la voiture ...  ::mouarf:: 

_(pfiou, chui en forme au niveau connerie, moi, ce matin)_

----------


## Invit

> Forcement, aprs tout ces efforts, vous deviez plus avoir la pche pour soulever la voiture ...


Mais non c'tait marrant  ::): 

Je te rassure a n'tait pas le cas : peut-tre tait-ce le cas du couple mais je n'ai pas particip.

Et quand bien mme : comme tu dis aprs tous ces efforts on n'aurait t capable de plus rien soulever oui... Vraiment plus rien...

Mais je dois reconnatre que j'y ai pens : le couple qui me fait le coup de la panne dans les bois... Pourquoi moi ?

T'aurais voulu tre  ma place hein allez avoue  :;): .

Pour continuer dans ton dlire yavait moi, le couple + 2 chiens.

----------


## ManusDei

J'ai du mal  ne pas piquer du nez sur mon bureau, c'est l'horreur.

----------


## Bibeleuh

> J'ai du mal  ne pas piquer du nez sur mon bureau, c'est l'horreur.


T'es pas le seul ... je pense que le vendredi aprem n'est pas une demi-journe trs productive  ::zzz::

----------


## Invit

> J'ai du mal  ne pas piquer du nez sur mon bureau, c'est l'horreur.





> T'es pas le seul ... je pense que le vendredi aprem n'est pas une demi-journe trs productive


C'est de leur faute  eux aut' l-haut ! Z'avaient qu' p repousser la retraite de 2 ans !  :;):

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

Etant inscrit sur ce forum depuis un moment dj, j'avais envie de vous parler d'un sujet qui me tient vraiment  coeur.
C'est trs srieux.

Voil je me lance : a fait plusieurs annes que je projette de faire a : vous parler de la digestion de A  Z je m'explique : depuis l'entre jusqu' la sortie, la partie principale du sujet tant la sortie, photos zoomes gros plan  l'appui, sans oublier des schmas explicatifs.

Le nom de du site s'appellera _http://www.dmoules-un-jour-dmoules-toujours.com_.
Le site est actuellement en construction mais vous pouvez le consulter dors et dj.

En vous souhaitant une bonne fin de week-end.
Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Sunchaser

Un petit coup de fatigue, gizmo ?

----------


## Sunchaser

Je profite que je suis de passage pour ajouter un truc: vous trouvez pas qu'il y a beaucoup de seismes en ce moment ?
Je veux dire, pas "ici", pas en france, europe ou autre (oui, je sais, je n'ai pas mis de capitale au dbut de ces noms, mais je ne suis plus convaincu que cela soit mrit), mais du ct de l'asie et ce soir - je viens juste de voir du coin de l'oeil sur une chaine ou l'info tourne en boucle dans le seul but de griller les neurones des spectateurs - en colombie.
C'est moi qui dlire, ou bien cette anne est particulirement charge ?
Quelqu'un a des statistiques ?
Encore un peu et on se dirait que le connard de mexicain ... oups, non, pardon, aztec, qui avait stopp son taf inopportunment et a cause de qui on se tape la fameuse thorique de fin du monde, h ben, il avait raison... merde alors.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Un petit coup de fatigue, gizmo ?


On peut dire a oui...
Disons plus un petit ptage de plombs gentil.
Je ne suis pas sorti de la journe hier alors a a donn a.

Pis : l'inspiration m'est venue en mme pas 5 min. Impressionnant non ?
Et c'est pas tout : plus j'crivais plus l'inspiration me venait...
Incroyable non ?

----------


## Sunchaser

Ok.
Sinon, dommage que ton site marche pas ...  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Ya un sujet mignon dans les actus, la: Yahoo! dbauche une des ttes pensantes les plus talentueuses de Google
> 
> Je n'ai pas grand chose a dire du talent de la personne concerne, mais en regardant la photo, a priori j'aurais plutt envie de remplacer "pensantes" par "bandantes" ... 
> 
> Mignon minois.


Je remonte cette brillante rflexion de Sunchaser pour annoncer une info importante.

La charmante et trs comptence Marissa Mayer, nouvelle Directrice gnrale de Yahoo, vient d'accoucher. Elle avait en effet annonc sa grossesse en mme temps que sa nomination chez Yahoo...

Bon jusqu'ici rien d'anormal, si ce n'est une grande capacit  allier grandes responsabilits et vie de famille...  ::ccool:: 

Non le truc drle, c'est qu'elle est marie avec un certain Zachary Bogue. Elle a donc donn naissance  un petit... Bogue.  ::aie:: 

Toutes nos flicitations, Mme Mayer.  ::mrgreen:: 

 ::dehors:: 

PS : Dsol pour la source, je sais TF1 News n'est pas terrible.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Non le truc drle, c'est qu'elle est marie avec un certain Zachary Bogue.


C'est fou ! J'en aurais presque du mal a croire que c'est vrai ...  ::roll::

----------


## VivienD

> Un petit coup de fatigue, gizmo ?


Chez moi on aurait dit: Pte un coup; a ira mieux!
 ::dehors::

----------


## Sunchaser

Je sais pas vous, mais moi j'aime bien nos hand-balleurs.
Ils ont paris ? Ils ont un peu trichs ? Et alors ?
Ya des mecs qui spculent sur la chute des tats, et vous, vous allez vous enflammer pour 2 ou 3 paris un peu bancals !?!
D'ailleurs, j'ai regard, "bancal", ca prends un un "s" au pluriel; au dbut, j'ai failli crire "bancaux", ce qui aurait sonn bien a propos pour des paris !  ::mouarf:: 
Bref.
Je reste sur mes positions: Sus aux dops ! Sus au Tour de France de-la-pharmacie-sportive ! Sus a la vilenie de ses bandits-vlocipdes !
Pendez haut et court Armstrong le chimiste !
Ca d'accord !
Mais venez pas reprocher a certains des choses pour lesquelles d'autres sont encenss.
Na !
.

----------


## Invit

@sunchaser : je te rassure, ce projet est de la pure foutaise. Et je te rassure aussi : je n'ai pas l'intention de faire un tel projet : je laisse a  la science.




> Non le truc drle, c'est qu'elle est marie avec un certain Zachary Bogue.


L'an 2000 a te dit quelque chose ? Il s'est fait connatre le 1er janvier 2000  0h00.
Il tait d'ailleurs connu avant aux actus.

Mouahaha !

----------


## lper

> Je sais pas vous, mais moi j'aime bien nos hand-balleurs.
> Ils ont paris ? Ils ont un peu trichs ? Et alors ?
> Y


J'aimais bien, maintenant c'est fini. Faut quand mme avoir une sacr dose pour faire a...
Encore une fois, ce sont les petites gens qui trinquent, que ce soit pour les paris ou pour leur quipe.

@Deadpool : pas mal en effet !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Faut quand mme avoir une sacr dose pour faire a...


Oui, je suis d'accord. Bon, on est sur la Taverne, et comme d'habitude, je me suis pas priv pour en rajouter (encore que mon dsamour pour le cyclisme n'est pas feint, et encore je parle pas du reste).
Quel gachi !
Comment planter sa vie rapidement ...
Maintenant, ce truc semble faire la une des journeaux et infos, ca me scie.
Y avait rien de plus important a remuer que ca ? ...  m'enfin ...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Maintenant, ce truc semble faire la une des journeaux et infos, ca me scie.


Perso, je pense que c'est parce que c'est dans le milieu du Hand-Ball qu'on en parle autant. Ce sport n'avait en aucune faon la rputation dtre le thtre de ce genre de "magouille".

 C'est tellement surprenant que les mdia se sentent obligs d'en parler tout le temps. 

Autre point qui attise lintrt de mdia est le fait que cette affaire ne concernent pas des "pro" dans le genre, mais des membres des familles des joueurs, des personnes "lambda" comme ils disent (j'ai horreur de ce terme, mais je trouve que c'est celui qui va le mieux avec mes propos).

A mon avis, si ces points n'tant pas runis en plus du fait qu'ils aient paris sur la dfaite de l'quipe, on en entendrai dj beaucoup moins parler (ou ?)

----------


## lper

> Maintenant, ce truc semble faire la une des journeaux et infos, ca me scie.


oui clair mais bon va faire un tour dans d'autres pays et tu verras que l'on a de la chance malgr tout en France d'avoir accs  une pluralit de l'information...(lire des journaux locaux c'est quand mme rvlateur du pays dans lequel on se trouve).

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Oui tiens c'est vrai je viens de lire aux actus cet info.
Bah mme si les joueurs ont pari (encore qu' mon avis quelqu'un dans le staff a du balancer... Comme pour avec Nicolas... Je me comprends...) dire sans preuve que le match tait truqu est pour moi pure affabulation.

Enfin le plus grave c'est le gars qui a balanc : en principe c'est des pros : et pro sous-entend "secret professionnel" : donc que a soit pour n'importe quel sport (du foot ou du handball par exemple) cette thique doit tre respecte un point c'est tout.

C'est le gars qui a balanc qui est fautif : a s'est pass dans un cadre professionnel et le public n'est pas concern point barre.

Maintenant ce qu'il faut voir dans le staff c'est les personnes sortantes, rcemment ou  venir...

----------


## ManusDei

Personne n'a balanc. La rgulation des paris (j'ai pas le nom exact) a remarqu plusieurs milliers d'euros de paris l o d'habitude c'est au plus quelques centaines, ce qui est suffisamment bizarre pour quelle se penche sur le sujet.

Et surprise, les conjoints/membres de la famille des joueurs d'une quipe ont pari contre cette quipe, et ont donc gagn beaucoup d'argent.

Quand on voit que cette quipe cumule les titres, alors que l'quipe d'en face a clairement pas le niveau, la dfaite est plus que suspecte.

----------


## Deadpool

> Personne n'a balanc. *La rgulation des paris (j'ai pas le nom exact) a remarqu plusieurs milliers d'euros de paris l o d'habitude c'est au plus quelques centaines*, ce qui est suffisamment bizarre pour quelle se penche sur le sujet.
> 
> Et surprise, les conjoints/membres de la famille des joueurs d'une quipe ont pari contre cette quipe, et ont donc gagn beaucoup d'argent.
> 
> Quand on voit que cette quipe cumule les titres, alors que l'quipe d'en face a clairement pas le niveau, la dfaite est plus que suspecte.


En fait, c'est la Franaise des Jeux elle-mme qui a dtect les sommes inhabituelles engages, via un systme de dtection de paris anormaux.

----------


## Invit

Mais hhh...
hh
h
c'est que...

Tu as dit la famille des joueurs ? Or ici a n'est pas plutt le joueur qui est concern ? La famille tant comme toit et moi : des gens extrieurs au cadre professionnel du joueur ?
Je ne cherche pas  avoir raison c'est juste de la simple curiosit c'est tout.

ou alors je me fais tout petit.

Et d'ailleurs quelle balance ? Ya jamais eu de balance : rien que des Gmeaux ou des Verseaux...

non ?  ::oops:: 

Bonne soire  vous.
Ca m'apprendra  m'enflammer pour rien tiens...

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour !

Bon, dans un mois (presque), c'est mon anniv.
Donc si vous voulez vous cotiser pour m'offrir quelquechose, et que vous ne savez pas quoi, voila ce qui me ferait plaisir: ... des dents !
Il me manque 2 dents, au moins, ca ne se voir pas mais ca me gne et c'est trs cher, disons trop cher pour ma bourse (*).
Voili, voili ....  ::aie:: 




(*): non, les bourses vont bien, RAS de ce ct.

----------


## Invit

> Bonjour !


D'aprs la photo je peux t'implanter des dents en corail : le seul souci c'est qu'une fois la dent implante, le corail se dveloppe  l'intrieur de la gencive genre comme des racines d'arbre et te nike toute la dentition voisine.

A moins que tu prfres laisser comme a c'est 2000 l'intervention...
Ah oui j'oubliais : 2000  HT par dent (et encore tu as de la chance la taxe est passe de 19,6%  5,5%).

Des offres comme a a ne se voit pas tous les jours...  ::mrgreen:: 

Avec a on l'a profondment 2 dents... Et  vie qui plus est...

Un ou des volontaires ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## f-leb

> voila ce qui me ferait plaisir: ... des dents !
> Il me manque 2 dents...


Pourquoi faire ? Fur un forum informatique fa fert  rien, on f'en fout fa empeffe pas de faire du FQL:


```
FELECT monfamp FROM MaFable;
```

----------


## Sunchaser

> Pourquoi faire ? Fur un forum informatique fa fert  rien, on f'en fout fa empeffe pas de faire du FQL:
> 
> 
> ```
> FELECT monfamp FROM MaFable;
> ```


 ::mouarf:: 
Exfellent.

Bon sinon, je suis en train d'couter un truc la, et j'ai encore les boules.
Il faut pas taxer A, parceque sinon ils vont se barrer a l'tranger, il faut pas augmenter les impots sur B parceque sinon les transactions vont partir a l'tranger, il faut pas pnaliser C parceque ...bla bla bla ... a l'tranger, etc, etc, etc ... donc reste les cons, la france d'en bas, les petits, etc, qui - eux - vont payer.
Moi, je dis: on n'a qu'a se casser nous aussi.
Partons ! Mais oui, partons ! Aprs tout, nous, on compte pas. Si, on compte les centimes qui nous restent pour vivre, et c'est tout.
Allez hop ! Tous en Belgique ! Aprs tout, ils sont sympa les Belges, non ? Et pis, ils parlent une langue comprhensible (le francais avec un drle d'accent), pas comme nos voisins du Sud.
Bon, je sais ... tout le monde n'a pas envie (ni les moyens) de tout plaquer. Mais ca me ferait marrer de voire les villes francaises du Nord, par exemple, se vider, avec tous les habitants partant symboliquement a la frontire avec une valise sous le bras ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Allez hop ! Tous en Belgique ! Aprs tout, ils sont sympa les Belges, non ? Et pis, ils parlent une langue comprhensible (le francais avec un drle d'accent), pas comme nos voisins du Sud.


Je te dconseille la Belgique, la classe moyenne est encore plus taxe qu'en France.  ::aie:: 

Y'a que pour les riches que c'est intressant car il n'y a pas d'impt sur les grandes fortunes.

Quitte  aller au Benelux, autant aller au Luxembourg, l niveau impts et taxes, c'est plus intressant (par contre les loyers font mal si tu t'installe sur place).

----------


## f-leb

> et j'ai encore les boules.
> Il faut pas taxer A, parceque sinon ils vont se barrer a l'tranger, il faut pas augmenter les impots sur B parceque sinon les transactions vont partir a l'tranger, il faut pas pnaliser C parceque ...bla bla bla ... a l'tranger, etc, etc, etc ... donc reste les cons, la france d'en bas, les petits, etc, qui - eux - vont payer.


l'URFFAF t'as _tuer_ ? pfrtttt ::aie:: 

Bon sinon jai une ide ::idea:: , planquez-vous !

Elle ma t inspire de larticle rcent ici :
http://www.ozap.com/actu/pierre-mene...minable/443508

Dans lmission, Pierre Mns, lors dune sorte dinterview, doit rpondre systmatiquement le contraire de ce quil pense.
Un jeu vieux comme le monde

Ainsi,  la question : "Est-ce que la France peut gagner la prochaine Coupe du Monde", Pierrot le fou rpond : 
" Bien sr, on a une gnration tellement motive par le maillot tricolore, tellement patriote, tellement adepte des valeurs du football. On a une quipe formidable avec des joueurs magnifiques et si sympathiques" ::mouarf:: .

Et l je me suis dit quil manquait quelque chose   Dvp : *un fil invers o les membres doivent poster systmatiquement le contraire de ce quils pensent* :8O: .

bon, j'ose pas le faire ::oops:: , c'est que a risque de foutre un sacr bor#@ a, non ? Pour a que je poste ici o on peut parler de tout, de rien, de rien sur tout et tout sur rien...

----------


## Sunchaser

Y en a qui ont vraiment rien a faire:
http://www.francois-tacravate.fr/
 ::roll::

----------


## minnesota

> Y en a qui ont vraiment rien a faire:
> http://www.francois-tacravate.fr/


Je l'ai remarqu plus d'une fois, c'est vrai que a le fait pas trop, et encore moins pour un prsident...  ::roll::

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,

Ce matin, je me suis reveill avec une ide incroyable !
La centrale nuclaire de Creys-Malville, elle est passe pas loin d'un truc incroyable -> a quelques bonnes dizaines de kilomtres prs, on aurait pu l'appeler l'atome de Savoie !
 ::mouarf:: 
C'est con, non ?

Bon, j'avoue que je me demande comment et pourquoi, j'ouvre les yeux le matin et j'ai des ides comme ca. C'est peut tre ca le plus marrant, non ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> un fil invers o les membres doivent poster systmatiquement le contraire de ce quils pensent...
> 
> c'est que a risque de foutre un sacr bor#@ a, non ?


Oui surtout vu la belle bande d'allum(e)s qui squatte la taverne (moi compris), a risque d'engendrer un truc monstrueux, peut tre mme du calibre de llection de miss dvp  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,

Le psycho-drame de l'UMP est partout ... plus rien n'existe sauf ca.
J'en fini presque par souhaiter un drame afin que les cameras changent de cible ... une petite mtorite ?
Un tremblement de terre + tsunami ? Allez ! On rajoute un accident nuclaire ?
Hum ... pas sur que cela soit suffisant tout de mme.

----------


## ternel

L'hypothse communment admise est que cette attention toute particulire de la presse pour les psycho-drames inutiles et relativement inintressants sert surtout  ne pas parler du reste.

Chez moi on dit que plus longtemps on en parle, plus grave est ce qui se passe dans le monde.

----------


## Sunchaser

Pour parler de tout et de rien, comme le dit le sujet, ya 2 jours je crois il y avait un bon truc a la tl (ca change). Bon, certes, c'est un avis perso, et vous avez peut tre pens le contraire.
C'tait un truc sur la 2 je crois, sur les enfants autistes, les "Asperger" et autres joyeusets.
Ca va surement vous faire marrer, mais ce truc m'a fait du bien.
En voyant certains enfants, je me suis retrouv.
Je sais que je viens de recoller un morceau du puzzle "moi", bien qu'il en reste trs surement tout un tas d'parpill je ne sais ou (et je ne sais pourquoi). Il y a eu un peu "d'Asperger" dans ma vie, mme si aujourd'hui je vis comme tout le monde.
Je n'tais donc pas "fou", juste diffrent, et j'ai fini par rejoindre la vie "normale", a mon rythme.
Bon, il m'aura fallu attendre mes 42 ans pour retrouver un morceau de moi, je me demande combien de temps il me faudra pour me comprendre moi.
C'est con, car le plus marrant est que ce n'est peut tre pas si compliqu ...

----------


## Sunchaser

Cri du jour:
"ALLEZ LES BELGES !!!! Boutez le gros lard hors de vos frontires !! je veux voir des pancartes Depardieu Go Home partout !! "
Chantez tous avec moi: 
"
Et on lui plera le jonc
Comme au baillis du Limousin
Qu'on a pendu un bon matin
Qu'on a pendu avec ses tripes!
"
Bottez ce gros nez mal lev !  ::massacre:: 

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> Cri du jour:
> "ALLEZ LES BELGES !!!! Boutez le gros lard hors de vos frontires !! je veux voir des pancartes Depardieu Go Home partout !! "
> Chantez tous avec moi: 
> "
> Et on lui plera le jonc
> Comme au baillis du Limousin
> Qu'on a pendu un bon matin
> Qu'on a pendu avec ses tripes!
> "
> Bottez ce gros nez mal lev !


En mme temps, avec les guignoles du gouvernement, je le comprends... Autant je n'aime ni l'acteur ni sa personnalit, autant je trouve qu'il a raison... Le gouvernement tape sur le peuple au lieu de se remettre en question lui et ses passes droits et son petit train de vie.

Non, moi je ne blme pas les fortunes qui s'en vont ailleurs.

----------


## Sunchaser

> En mme temps, avec les guignoles du gouvernement, je le comprends... Autant je n'aime ni l'acteur ni sa personnalit, autant je trouve qu'il a raison... Le gouvernement tape sur le peuple au lieu de se remettre en question lui et ses passes droits et son petit train de vie.
> 
> Non, moi je ne blme pas les fortunes qui s'en vont ailleurs.


Nan, nan, moi non plus... surtout lorsqu'ils arrivent a garder les avantages normalement rservs aux rsidants Francais ...  ::roll::  ... m'enfin.
Ca me fait me souvenir a un truc: j'ai un ami, il travaillait au restaurant l'Orangerie a Paris  du temps ou cela appartenait a Jean Claude Brialy.
Le "gratin" s'agglutinait la bas, et en cuisine ils avaient les chos de tout ce que ces bonnes gens se disaient en salle (les serveurs sont bavards), et l'avis qu'ils avaient de cette bonne vieille France -  la ou, tout de mme, ils font leur fric - tait tout a fait difiant. (je pourrais dire gerbant, dgeulasse, et autres).
Bon, alors, ca pas changer la face du monde, mais mme mon chien m'est infiniment bien plus respecteux et remerciant de le nourrir,l'abriter, le soigner, le caresser.
Certes, le montant d'imposition annonc par notre amuseur bouffi est absolument dmesur (75 ou 80 % sur son revenu ? Il faut encore que cela soit vrifi). Mais, si je gagne 100 millions d'euros et que l'on m'en prends mme 75%, il me reste une somme tout a fait confortable qui me permettra de vivre trs correctement.
Nanmoins, je suis en partie d'accord sur le point sur le gouvernement: c'est l'obse qui dit aux petits biafras qu'il faut savoir se serrer la ceinture. Mais ca, ca ne date pas d'hier ...

----------


## ManusDei

> Certes, le montant d'imposition annonc par notre amuseur bouffi est absolument dmesur (75 ou 80 % sur son revenu ? Il faut encore que cela soit vrifi).


La rponse est "plutt non". Ou alors avant toute dduction fiscale (et je doute qu'il n'en n'utilise aucune.
http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/arti...90_823448.html

----------


## Invit

Euh bonjour c'est Monsieur Patel !
Et c't pour di-re rien-du-tout !

----------


## Nhaps

> Euh bonjour c'est Monsieur Patel !
> Et c't pour di-re rien-du-tout !


Bonjour Monsieur Patel.




Messir ?!?! On en a gros !

----------


## Lyche

> Messir ?!?! On en a gros !


Je confirme ! ON EN A GROS !

----------


## DevBaldwin

> Je confirme ! ON EN A GROS !


C'est pas faux !

----------


## Invit

Noussa gentil !
Mais noussa pas compris !

noussa peux rpter ?

noussa remercie.

----------


## Invit

GLOP-GLOP !

(demain j'essaierai tant bien que mal de vous faire deviner mon imitation de Laura Ingalls pour voir si vous trouvez qui j'imite... ca serait sympa non ?)

----------


## Sunchaser

> Une camisole de force est une veste en toile trs forte destine  empcher une personne de se servir de ses bras. Ceux-ci sont passs dans des manches fermes qui sont croises par-devant et attaches dans le dos. Une lanire (pas toujours prsente) immobilise encore plus les bras par le devant. Une autre lanire  l'entrejambe empche la camisole d'tre simplement glisse par le haut.
> Des modles plus obsoltes n'ont pas de manches, les bras tant directement sous le tissu. Elles sont juges peu confortables.


Tir de wikipdia....

----------


## Invit

@ Sunchaser : ah oui a y est j'y suis ! Et ils te la retirent de temps  autre pour te permettre d'utiliser tes bras et d'aller sur _developpez_ poster des citations...

Bon j'espre au moins que la bouffe est bonne l-bas...  :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

> @ Sunchaser : ah oui a y est j'y suis ! Et ils te la retirent de temps  autre pour te permettre d'utiliser tes bras et d'aller sur _developpez_ poster des citations...
> 
> Bon j'espre au moins que la bouffe est bonne l-bas...


Et non, mon bon ami  ::calim2:: 
Non, c'tait seulement une indication aux autres qui frquentent la Taverne, afin de les avertir que nous allons peut tre avoir besoin de cet objet exotique, ceci afin de contenir les errements d'un forumeur qui m'inquite.
Et, aux vues de tes deux derniers posts, je commence a me demander si tu ne souffres pas d'une maladie mentale dont tu n'aurais pas conscience ...

----------


## Invit

@ Sunchaser : le terme _noussa_ c'est pas moi qui l'ai invent c'est Star Wars.

Et je te rassure : a fait pas que depuis maintenant malheureusement.
Comme le dire Ruquier j'ai tout essay mais...

Et puis tu as raison la camisole est faite pour moi il faut que tu m'attaches tout de suite.

Tiens a me fait penser  une pub qui passait avant Nol, pub que j'adore :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hXWWDEGyvY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hXWWDEGyvY[/ame]

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,
Je sais que l'on vit une drle d'poque, certes.
Nanmoins, je me rappelle qu'autrefois (quand j'tais petit) dans le meilleur des cas, un noir  la tl c'tait "Huggy les bons tuyaux".
Aujourd'hui, c'est aussi un prsident des US. Certes, il a des vtements beaucoup plus sage que le premier, mais ... ca a de la gueule, non ?
Allez, encore un petit peu, et on aura un descendant des Apaches ?

----------


## hugues752

mme si a  ne sent pas la rose  Paris, n'appelez pas les secours . Mdrr : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/plane...u-a-paris.html

----------


## ManusDei

Je plains les pauvres couples d'adolescents qui avaient prvu une soire "premire fois"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Les perles du Chat de Developpez.com


Les perles du chat, les perles du chat ... quelle c**nerie, tout ca !
Y a pas de perles la dedans.
J'ai ouvert mon chat, pour voir. Ben c'est pas une huitre ! Ya pas de perles !
Ya ' ke ' des trucs dgueu dedans....
Et maintenant, le gosse il fait la gueule...
 ::aie::

----------


## MrBoo

> Les perles du chat, les perles du chat ... quelle c**nerie, tout ca !
> Y a pas de perles la dedans.
> J'ai ouvert mon chat, pour voir. Ben c'est pas une huitre ! Ya pas de perles !
> Ya ' ke ' des trucs dgueu dedans....
> Et maintenant, le gosse il fait la gueule...


Ya p'tre des perles dans l'gosse.... Faut vrifier, non?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

@Sunchaser :



> Pour parler de tout et de rien, comme le dit le sujet


 : je n'ai pas compt le nombre de fois o tu l'as dit mais je peux te rassurer dj sur le fait qu'ici tu peux parler de ce que tu veux en tant sr que tu seras pas hors-sujet.

Vois a comme un bistrot ok ? Le genre de bistrot o t'as pas  te demander si tu parles bien de tout et de rien... Et ce  chaque instant  :;): 

Tiens tu peux mme imaginer ce que tu peux dire en sortant du bar, fort d'un aprs-midi entier pass dedans...

C'est cool non ?

----------


## ternel

j'aurai plutot dit "c'est cool uvre"
 ::pastaper::

----------


## Invit

Vous savez quoi ? Je suis saoul par mes propres conneries : celles que je raconte ici dans la taverne.
J'ai russi  me saouler moi-mme 'faut le faire quand mme...

----------


## Sunchaser

> Vous savez quoi ? Je suis saoul par mes propres conneries : celles que je raconte ici dans la taverne.
> J'ai russi  me saouler moi-mme 'faut le faire quand mme...


 ::roll:: 
Et ben ....
On en apprends tous les jours...

Tiens, ce WE a Paris, j'ai encore lu un truc incroyable sur un possible complot de l'industrie de l'agro-alimentaire: y avait des tiquettes colles sur certains murs et parcmtres ou il tait dnonc une conspiration de Candia qui voudrait nous vendre du lait de cheval ...  incroyable non ?
Aprs les lasagnes, le lait.
On est mal, on est mal, je vous le dit ...
 ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> il tait dnonc une conspiration de Candia qui voudrait nous vendre du lait de cheval ...  incroyable non ?


du lait de jument j'aurai compris, mais du lait de cheval.....  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> du lait de jument j'aurai compris, mais du lait de cheval.....


merci Auteur...... :8O:

----------


## lper

Oui ben c'est finit Jackass... ::vomi::

----------


## Barsy

> du lait de jument j'aurai compris, mais du lait de cheval.....


C'tait dans le sketch des inconnus sur les restaurant a, quand ils font la crperie bretonne :

"Pour le lait de chvre, il y en a trs peu, la chvre s'est enfuie ce matin alors j'ai du me dbrouiller avec le bouc"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

Et kan y ' pte... ?

----------


## Sunchaser

Tiens, je viens d'inventer une expression... enfin je crois.
-> un "bugvider"
Un mlange de "Provider" et de "Bug".
C'est parfait pour dcrire la "qualit" de certains services, des fois, je trouve ... (tout dpends de la situation,certes)

----------


## Invit

Tu pense  quel oprateur tlphonique au juste ?

----------


## minnesota

mais vous parlez vraiment pour rien dire... ah mince, c'est le sujet de la discussion  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Parler pour rien dire parce que je dis "Et kan il pte il troue son slip" ? Mais c'est une chanson a... Et pas de moi en plus  :;): 

Non plus srieusement je me demande si je vais encore garder le topic...
Ou alors il ne faudrait garder que le meilleur... Mais bon voil entre faire le tri de conneries et tout supprimer je me demande quel est le plus simple...

----------


## Sunchaser

Frigide Bargeot se ballade maintenant avec 2 gardes du corps, mis a disposition par le ministre de l'intrieur et donc pays par nos impts ...
Non seulement, ce laidron illumin mets le feu aux poudres en vocifrant et gigotant devant tous les mdias, ce qui a pour effet de faire remonter a la surface la vieille boue de la France constitue d'homophobie, d'extremisme religieux, de violences, de react...etc ... mais en plus, il va falloir payer pour sa protection  ::roll:: 
Certes, je sais que je souffre d'une maladie chronique _mal place_, mais plus ca va plus j'ai mal au cul, et je doute que tout soit a imputer a ma biologie dfaillante.

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore vu *WOLVERINE : LE COMBAT DE L'IMMORTEL* ne cliquez pas sur ce lien :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/pri...m&pmid=1568606

N'ayant pas trouv de bouton _spoiler_ j'ai fait un lien vers un message priv que je me suis envoy (mais est-ce que a va marcher sans identifiants ?).

----------


## Nhaps

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore vu *WOLVERINE : LE COMBAT DE L'IMMORTEL* ne cliquez pas sur ce lien :
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/pri...m&pmid=1568606
> 
> N'ayant pas trouv de bouton _spoiler_ j'ai fait un lien vers un message priv que je me suis envoy (mais est-ce que a va marcher sans identifiants ?).


Mme avec identifiants pour ma part...  ::cry:: 

sinon tu cris en blanc et on ne quote pas ton message  :;):

----------


## giragu03

> Mme avec identifiants pour ma part... 
> 
> sinon tu cris en blanc et on ne quote pas ton message


Certains, qui ont un contraste lev sur leur cran, voient les messages en blanc. Il faut utiliser la couleur du fond,  savoir : #f5f5ff

----------


## Sunchaser

Puisqu'il semble que vous n'ayez vraiment rien a faire - la preuve, vous lisez ce message, ou bien vous vous intressez au film "WOLVERINE : LE COMBAT DE L'IMMORTEL", etc - allez donc me signer la ptition, la:
Stop Vivisection
_(allet ! hop ! plus vite que ca ! on file ...)_

C'est scandaleux, couper des animaux en morceaux pour ne pas les manger aprs ...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Mme avec identifiants pour ma part... 
> 
> sinon tu cris en blanc et on ne quote pas ton message


2 possibilits ici : soit tu as tent d'accder  ma bote de rception prive alors que jamais je ne t'ai donn mes identifiants ; soit tu es modrateur toi-mme et tu connais mes identifiants.

Dans tous les cas je m'en fiche pas mal de toute faon si a peut te rassurer...

Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Invit

> 2 possibilits ici : soit tu as tent d'accder  ma bote de rception prive alors que jamais je ne t'ai donn mes identifiants


C'est marrant c'est le genre de phrase qui fait que la personne ne rpond pas...

Allez lches-toi va tu peux tout me dire tu sais...

Regardes je ne bronche mme pas quand il y a du flood dans mes topics...

Mdr tu pratiques un style de programmation particulier sur le forum ?
Du H-king ?

Moi c'est plutt le pur style de la mouette...

----------


## E.Bzz

Bonjour,


> soit tu es modrateur toi-mme et tu connais mes identifiants.


Les modrateurs n'ont pas accs  vos messageries prives.    :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

> Bonjour,Les modrateurs n'ont pas accs  vos messageries prives.


H ben moi, je suis sur que si !
Et mme que des fois, j'entends leur voix dans ma tte ...  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

> Et mme que des fois, j'entends leur voix dans ma tte ...


Oui, a m'arrivait  moi aussi mais j'ai trouv le truc pour les tenir  distance : il suffit de se couvrir la tte d'une feuille d'aluminium. Ce n'est pas trs esthtique, mais c'est extrmement efficace !

----------


## ManusDei

Je conseille la passoire en aluminium, c'est tout aussi efficace, et c'est plus facile  faire tenir sur la tte. En plus a rsiste mieux que le papier.

----------


## Invit

> Bonjour,Les modrateurs n'ont pas accs  vos messageries prives.


Ca je m'en doute bien.

Voil un exemple qui pourrait bien justifier la mise en place d'un bouton "spoiler", car en dfinitive Loceka est en train de nous rsumer le film "SIGNES" l...

----------


## Invit

De toute faon les informations rentres lors de l'inscription sur le forum vont bien quelque part  :;): 

Donc oui je pense qu'un modrateur peut rappeler les identifiants au membre s'il le demande et il a la possibilit de changer son pseudo s'il on lui demande.

Maintenant en thorie le modrateur n'a pas accs aux messages privs MAIS je pense qu'il y a accs en cas de force majeure : ce qui est, de toute faon, normal car nous ne sommes que des "locataires  titre gratuit", le propritaire/le crateur du forum ayant tous les droits.

Juste une question au passage :

Un modrateur, pour des raisons de scurit du forum, peut-il accder  la messagerie priv d'un membre (n'importe lequel), juste pour voir si les messagerie prives sont bien protges, qu'il n'y a pas de faille de scurit ?

Bonne journe !!
Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## Invit

Cela fait maintenant plusieurs jours que je me pose la question : est-ce que quelqu'un ici connat la diffrence entre des burritos et des fajitas ?

----------


## Grom61736

Un burrito est un fajita gourmand qu'on arrive pas  fermer  ::D:

----------


## shadowmoon

De mmoire, le burrito est mexicain et *traditionnellement*  base de buf tandis que la fajita est la version "tex-mex" du burrito,  originellement  base de poulet.

----------


## ManusDei

> Cela fait maintenant plusieurs jours que je me pose la question : est-ce que quelqu'un ici connat la diffrence entre des burritos et des fajitas ?


Le burritos est une version amricaine du fajitas. Donc ce qui change, c'est ce qu'on met dans le taco (qui est la "crpe").
Je n'ai par contre aucune ide de quels ingrdients font que c'est un burrito ou un fajita.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Le burritos est une version amricaine du fajitas.


Comme tu me contre-dis, je viens de vrifier et, d'aprs wikipdia et plusieurs sites de cuisine, il semblerait que j'ai raison.

----------


## ManusDei

> Comme tu me contre-dis, je viens de vrifier et, d'aprs wikipdia et plusieurs sites de cuisine, il semblerait que j'ai raison.


Ah ouais tiens. Pourtant j'ai fait pareil, vrifi sur plusieurs sites internet. Bref a semble tre le bordel tout a  ::):  (heureusement que c'est bon  manger)

----------


## shadowmoon

> (heureusement que c'est bon  manger)


Et pour moi c'est a l'essentiel  ::salive::  ::salive::  ::salive::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Merci de l'info les gars en fait l'un est une variante de l'autre.
J'avoue que je ne m'attendais pas  ce qu'on me rponde, comme quoi...

Je pose la question car "El Machete" il en fait la pub en ce moment alors...

Il y en a qui sont dj all au Mexique, en Amrique ou quoi ?

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

Le problme, de nos jours, c'est que la plupart des gens acceptent la situation sans broncher.
Il n'y en a pas un pour relever la tte et dire "merde, a suffit comme a".

Et a franchement a me gave !

Certain(e)s ne sont pas pay(e)s assez pour le travail qu'ils/elles font mais on dit "amen"  tout.

Regardez pour la rforme des retraites (quelque soit le prsident je m'en balance) : personne n'a bronch, juste 2 ou 3 manifestants avec la pancarte dans la rue... Tu parles d'une rvolution toi !

Sans parler de la Scurit Sociale...

Et rcemment on nous a invent que le chmage a diminu... Bien sr...

Si a continue comme a on va finir par perdre tous les privilges pour lesquels nos anctres se sont battus pour avoir.

Et tout le monde trouve a normal... Franchement a craint quoi !

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon, allez.
Je vous propose de vous dtendre un petit peu ... ok ?

Levez vous, ou que vous soyez, et invitez ceux qui sont proches de vous a en faire autant. 
Si possible, former en cercle en vous tenant par les mains.
Regardez vous dans les yeux (ou si tout seul, trouvez une glace, je ne sais pas ... un truc quoi), prenez une grande inspiration et criez tous trs fort en mme temps: "ZANTEM" !

Voila.

..
...

Ben, quoi ?

...

On est le 31 Octobre, c'est bien la saison des cris "zantem", non ?
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

C'est malin de me lancer sur le sujet tiens...

Bon allez une bien pourrie aussi : parce que c'est l'histoire de six personnes pas trs courageuses...

Six trouilles quoi...

----------


## Sunchaser

Si y en a qui ont l'audace de faire le cri "zantem" au bureau, svp, filmez et postez ici ...





> Bon, allez.
> Je vous propose de vous dtendre un petit peu ... ok ?
> 
> Levez vous, ou que vous soyez, et invitez ceux qui sont proches de vous a en faire autant. 
> Si possible, former en cercle en vous tenant par les mains.
> Regardez vous dans les yeux (ou si tout seul, trouvez une glace, je ne sais pas ... un truc quoi), prenez une grande inspiration et criez tous trs fort en mme temps: "ZANTEM" !
> 
> Voila.
> 
> ...

----------


## DevBaldwin

> Si y en a qui ont l'audace de faire le cri "zantem" au bureau, svp, filmez et postez ici ...


J'ai lanc l'ide ici, mais a n'a pas tent beaucoup de monde  ::calim2:: 
J'ai pas dt trouver la bonne mthode pour amener le concept.




> C'est malin de me lancer sur le sujet tiens...
> 
> Bon allez une bien pourrie aussi : parce que c'est l'histoire de six personnes pas trs courageuses...
> 
> Six trouilles quoi...


Dans le mme genre, savez-vous pourquoi il ne faut pas faire sortir un chat quand il pleut ?

Parce que sous l'eau, minet rle  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Jacques Ramade n'est pas mort.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

Houlalala !
Je prends ma pelle, je creuse, je creuse, ... et je dterre un post.
 ::ange::  Je sais, c'est pas bien...

Bref, tout ca pour dire quoi ?
Rien.
 ::mrgreen:: 

Ah si !
J'ai trouv par hasard un TShirt marrant, dans un magazine qui me rappelle ma jeunesse:
http://www.emp-online.fr/i-will-not-...rt/art_110966/

Je le trouve bien moi, message clair, propre, poli et tout ca tout ca, mais si avec ca, les gens comprennent pas ...

----------


## Djakisback

Si t'as le mme en franais je prends  ::D: 
car l c'est pas assez clair je pense ^^

(si t'as la mme avec "I will not review your code", tu sauras  qui l'envoyer  ::pastaper:: )

----------

